# Sticky  What are your favorite movie quotes?



## LostWorld

Heres some of mine roud:
"Say 'hello' to my little friend"!-Al Pacino in Scarface

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee."-Samuel L. Jackson Pulp Fiction.

Raoul: [taking an inventory of Puss in Boots' items before placing him in jail] ... one bottle of catnip! 
Puss in Boots: It's for my glaucoma. [moving his eyes nervously]

whatt are your memorable quotes?


----------



## Redline

Where is the horse and the rider? Where is the horn that was blowing? They have passed like rain on the mountain, like wind in the meadow. The days have gone down in the West behind the hills into shadow. How did it come to this? - Theoden (Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers, 2002)

A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields, when the age of men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! - Aragorn (Lord of the Rings: Return of the King, 2003)

You see? You just can't trust anyone. The first girl I let into my life and she tries to eat me. - Columbus (Zombieland, 2009)

Checkov? Well, this here's McCoy. We find a Spock, we got us an away team. - Murphy (The Boondock Saints, 1999)

*THERE WAS A FIREFIGHT!* - Paul Smecker (The Boondock Saints, 1999)

Martin Frohm - What would you say if man walked in here with no shirt, and I hired him? What would you say? 
Christopher Gardner - He must have had on some really nice pants.
(The Pursuit of Happyness, 2006)

Ah, hell, Shepherd, I ain't looking for help from on high. That's a long wait for a train don't come. - Captain Malcolm Reynolds (Serenity, 2005)

To feel. 'Cause you've never done it, you can never know it. But it's as vital as breath. And without it, without love, without anger, without sorrow, breath is just a clock... ticking - Mary O'Brien (Equilibrium, 2002)

Don't you want to take a leap of faith? Or become an old man, filled with regret, waiting to die alone! - Saito (Inception, 2010)

Hundreds leave, a handful stay. Only one looks back. - Dilios (300, 2006)

Don't worry, I saw Lord of the Rings. I'm not going to end this 17 times. - Harry (Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, 2005)


----------



## friendly80sfan

-"Anything happens to my daughter, I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you."-Mel on Clueless
-"Okay, but, street slang is an increasingly valid form of expression. Most of the feminine pronouns do have mocking, but not necessarily in misogynistic undertones."-Murray on Clueless
-"Isn't my house classic? The columns date all the way back to 1972."-Cher in Clueless
-"Stay gold, Ponyboy. Stay gold."-Johnny in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
-"Then, pity the backseat."-Two-Bit in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
-"There's still alot of good in the world.Tell Dally. I don't think he knows."-Johnny's letter in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
That's all I could think of for now.


----------



## L'Empereur

"Execute Order 66."


----------



## Azure Bass

"If you're good at something, never do it for free." *Dark Knight*

"Hakuna Matata!" *Lion King*

"The heart's a heavy burden." *Howl's Moving Castle*

"Now I know why I could never care about anything before this. I was living a lie." *Wanted*

"Insanity is wasting your life with a nothing when you have the blood of a killer flowing in your veins. Insanity is being shit on, beat down, coasting through life on a miserable existence when you have a caged lion locked inside and the key to release it." *Wanted*

"It's a choice, Wesley, that each of us must face: to remain ordinary, pathetic, beat-down, coasting through a miserable existence, like sheep herded by fate, or you can take control of your own destiny and join us, releasing the caged wolf you have inside. Our purpose is to maintain stability in an unstable world — kill one, save a thousand. Within the fabric of this world, every life hangs by a thread. We are that thread — a fraternity of assassins, weapons of fate. This is the decision that lies before you now: the sheep, or the wolf. The choice is yours." *Wanted*

The last two. They're reflections of Sloan's fatal flaw even though he is talking to Wesley (I almost said Wesker...). He didn't realize that by submitting to his desires and rejecting his fate (by directly sacrificing he believed in) he became a sheep.


----------



## LostWorld

friendly80sfan said:


> -"Anything happens to my daughter, I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you."-Mel on Clueless
> -"Okay, but, street slang is an increasingly valid form of expression. Most of the feminine pronouns do have mocking, but not necessarily in misogynistic undertones."-Murray on Clueless
> -"Isn't my house classic? The columns date all the way back to 1972."-Cher in Clueless
> -"Stay gold, Ponyboy. Stay gold."-Johnny in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
> -"Then, pity the backseat."-Two-Bit in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
> -"There's still alot of good in the world.Tell Dally. I don't think he knows."-Johnny's letter in The Outsiders:The Complete Novel
> That's all I could think of for now.


Havent read The Outsiders since 6th grade good book.


----------



## Grac3

"I really do have a lot of love to give, I just don't know where to put it." 
-*Magnolia*


----------



## nádej

"It's all happening." - _Almost Famous_


----------



## FreeSpirit

Redline said:


> *THERE WAS A FIREFIGHT!* - Paul Smecker (The Boondock Saints, 1999)


----------



## FreeSpirit




----------



## Promethea

"Yeah, well, you suffer from ****-unerectus. That means your wang is hugeified not by women but by a man." - Ladies Man

"What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt. By Leon Phelps " - Ladies Man

"Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy fucking walrus-looking piece of shit! Get the fuck off of my obstacle! Get the fuck down off of my obstacle! NOW! MOVE IT! Or I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world! I will motivate you, Private Pyle, IF IT SHORT-DICKS EVERY CANNIBAL ON THE CONGO! " Full Metal Jacket

Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: How tall are you, private? 
Private Cowboy: Sir, five-foot-nine, sir. 
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Five-foot-nine, I didn't know they stacked shit that high! 
- Full Metal Jacket

"I bet you're the kind of guy that would fuck a person in the ass and not even have the goddamn common courtesy to give him a reach-around. I'll be watching you. " - Full Metal Jacket

"Bullshit. It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress. " - Full Metal Jacket

"I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill! " Full Metal Jacket

" What we have here, little yellow sister, is a magnificent specimen of pure Alabama Blacksnake. But it ain't too goddamned beaucoup." - Full Metal Jacket

"Holy dog shit. Texas? Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy. And you don't look much like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down. Do you suck dicks? " - Full Metal Jacket

"Now you might not believe it, but under fire Animal Mother is one of the... finest human beings in the world. All he needs is somebody to throw hand grenades at him the rest of his life. " - Full Metal Jacket


----------



## L'Empereur

Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition! The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. [laughs] Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honour to meet you and you may call me "V"


----------



## LostWorld

Promethea said:


> "Yeah, well, you suffer from ****-unerectus. That means your wang is hugeified not by women but by a man." - Ladies Man
> 
> "What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt. By Leon Phelps " - Ladies Man
> 
> "Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy fucking walrus-looking piece of shit! Get the fuck off of my obstacle! Get the fuck down off of my obstacle! NOW! MOVE IT! Or I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world! I will motivate you, Private Pyle, IF IT SHORT-DICKS EVERY CANNIBAL ON THE CONGO! " Full Metal Jacket
> 
> Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: How tall are you, private?
> Private Cowboy: Sir, five-foot-nine, sir.
> Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Five-foot-nine, I didn't know they stacked shit that high!
> - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "I bet you're the kind of guy that would fuck a person in the ass and not even have the goddamn common courtesy to give him a reach-around. I'll be watching you. " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Bullshit. It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress. " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill! " Full Metal Jacket
> 
> " What we have here, little yellow sister, is a magnificent specimen of pure Alabama Blacksnake. But it ain't too goddamned beaucoup." - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Holy dog shit. Texas? Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy. And you don't look much like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down. Do you suck dicks? " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Now you might not believe it, but under fire Animal Mother is one of the... finest human beings in the world. All he needs is somebody to throw hand grenades at him the rest of his life. " - Full Metal Jacket


Full Metal Jacket has the funniest quotes lol


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

I don't feel like listing a bunch, so I'll list one really good one. :wink:

"What am I gonna do? You bust up a made man's place, you killed some of his guys, you take his eye... Jesus Joey, you took his *eye.* Barbed wire, wasn't it? That's disgusting! You always were the crazy one." - Richie (A History of Violence)





Promethea said:


> "Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy fucking walrus-looking piece of shit! Get the fuck off of my obstacle! Get the fuck down off of my obstacle! NOW! MOVE IT! Or I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world! I will motivate you, Private Pyle, IF IT SHORT-DICKS EVERY CANNIBAL ON THE CONGO! " Full Metal Jacket
> 
> Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: How tall are you, private?
> Private Cowboy: Sir, five-foot-nine, sir.
> Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Five-foot-nine, I didn't know they stacked shit that high!
> - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "I bet you're the kind of guy that would fuck a person in the ass and not even have the goddamn common courtesy to give him a reach-around. I'll be watching you. " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Bullshit. It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress. " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "I wanted to see exotic Vietnam... the crown jewel of Southeast Asia. I wanted to meet interesting and stimulating people of an ancient culture... and kill them. I wanted to be the first kid on my block to get a confirmed kill! " Full Metal Jacket
> 
> " What we have here, little yellow sister, is a magnificent specimen of pure Alabama Blacksnake. But it ain't too goddamned beaucoup." - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Holy dog shit. Texas? Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy. And you don't look much like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down. Do you suck dicks? " - Full Metal Jacket
> 
> "Now you might not believe it, but under fire Animal Mother is one of the... finest human beings in the world. All he needs is somebody to throw hand grenades at him the rest of his life. " - Full Metal Jacket


Full Metal Jacket quotes are the best! Back in junior high we used to always play them in computer class from soundboard sites. We would turn the volume all the way up and everything would be quiet and then all of the sudden you'd hear "DO YOU SUCK DICKS?!?!?!" :laughing:


----------



## LostWorld

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I don't feel like listing a bunch, so I'll list one really good one. :wink:
> 
> "What am I gonna do? You bust up a made man's place, you killed some of his guys, you take his eye... Jesus Joey, you took his *eye.* Barbed wire, wasn't it? That's disgusting! You always were the crazy one." - Richie (A History of Violence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Metal Jacket quotes are the best! Back in junior high we used to always play them in computer class from soundboard sites. We would turn the volume all the way up and everything would be quiet and then all of the sudden you'd hear "DO YOU SUCK DICKS?!?!?!" :laughing:


sounds like fun LOL


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

LostWorld said:


> sounds like fun LOL


It was! :laughing: We were a VERY mature group of young men. roud: Hence why most of us haven't matured at all since that age. :laughing:


----------



## Hruberen

Bourne- "You should, she's standing right next to you. *hangs up*" from the Bourne Supremacy

Born of Silence by Sherrilyn Kenyon when Cael is being arrested near the beginning, Police 1-"Drop your weapons!" Police 2-"Put your hands on your head!" Cael-"If I put my hands on my head I can't drop my weapons, make up your mind people"


----------



## jeffbobs

"I've come to fix your boiler" "80's porn music in background"


----------



## madferit

_Say "what" again. I dare you. I double dare you, motherfucker! Say "what" one more goddamn time!_ *Jules Winnfield, Pulp Fiction*

_Hope is a dangerous thing._ *Red, The Shawshank Redemption*

_I am unknowing._ *Death, The Seventh Seal*


----------



## Cool Breeze

From Casablanca:

*Captain Renault*: What in heaven's name brought you to Casablanca? 
*Rick*: My health. I came to Casablanca for the waters. 
*Captain Renault*: The waters? What waters? We're in the desert. 
*Rick*: I was misinformed. 

*Rick*: And remember, this gun is pointed right at your heart. 
*Captain Renault*: That is my *least* vulnerable spot. 

*Captain Renault*: I've often speculated why you don't return to America. Did you abscond with the church funds? Run off with a senator's wife? I like to think you killed a man. It's the Romantic in me. 

*Captain Renault*: Major Strasser's been shot. 
*Captain Renault*: Round up the usual suspects.


----------



## Cheveyo

Every line in "The Princess Bride" is my favorite.



























How can you watch that movie and not love every line that is spoken?


----------



## Girl In The Red Dress

*Young Frankenstein*
_Igor: _Wait Master, it might be dangerous...you go first.

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail*
_French Soldier:_ I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.

*Men in black 2*
_Creepy:_ Hey, pretty lady. [licks her] 
_Creepy:_ You taste good. 
_Serleena:_ [eats him whole] Yeah, you too.

*Georgia Rule*
_Harlan:_ Just how disturbed are you?
_Rachel:_ I prefer "unique."


----------



## kiwig0ld

Thurgood Jenkins: This weed was the shiz-nittlebam snip-snap-sack. 

Fred Randall: I'll enter the same calculations using what we like to call "The Right Way"

Julie Ford: I guess I'll see you in eight months. 
Fred Randall: Boy. I wish I had nine hundred twenty-eight dollars for every time a girl said that to me!

Jesus Shuttlesworth: Basketball is like poetry in motion, cross the guy to the left, take him back to the right, he's fallin' back, then just J right in his face. Then you look at him and say, "What?"


----------



## Owog

From Gladiator:
[_to his dead friend_] 
*Juba: *I will see you again... but not yet... not yet...


----------



## Diamondeyes

"You can't wear black it looks like your going to a funeral"

"Maybe I am"


----------



## The Purple Theory

Fight Club
*Tyler:* It's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything.

Burn Notice (series)
*Narrator:* When you work as a covert operative, there's no line between who you are and what you do. You are who you need to be for the operation. It makes you effective, it keeps things simple. But when you spend so much time living with someone else, sometimes the people you care about most, begin to wonder who you really are.

Mr. Nobody
*Journalist:* Everything you say is contradictory. You can't have been in one place and another at the same time. Of all those lives, which one is the right one?
*Nemo Nobody aged 118:* Each of these lives is the right one! Every path is the right path. Everything could have been anything else and it would have just as much meaning.


----------



## Antichrist

"You need more than guns to be a good gangster. You need ideas." -Rocket (City of God)

"If I travel all the way there and find out that you're a liar, I'll find you and take more than my money back, is that alright with you?" -Plainview (There Will Be Blood)

"It seems, however, I really am the luckiest guy in the world. Several years of addiction, right in the middle of an epidemic, surrounded by the living dead, but not me. I'm negative. It's official." - Renton (Trainspotting)


----------



## chocolatlover16

Some of my favorite words of wisdom from movies:

"Happiness isn't happiness without a violin-playing goat." (Notting Hill)
"Sometimes I believe in as many as six impossible things before breakfast." (Alice in Wonderland 2010)
"Remove head from sphincter, THEN drive!" (10 Things I Hate About You)
"Shake and shake the ketchup bottle; none will come and then a lottle." (Kate & Leopold)
"Don't worry so much about 'not supposed to.'" (Chocolat)
"You can't fight off a hoard of angry vikings with a shenai; it's illogical." (Serendipity)

Great conversations:

Joon: "You're out of your tree."
Sam: "It's not my tree."
Benny: "I need a beer." (Benny & Joon)

Marianne: "What care I of colds when there is such a man?"
Eleanor: "You will care very much when your nose swells up."
Marianne: "You are right. Eleanor, assist me." (Sense & Sensibility)

Bill: "Goin' green."
Dusty: "Greenage." (Twister)

Jo: "Cow."
Melissa: "David, I can't talk right now; we've got cows!"
Jo: "'Nother cow."
Bill: "Actually I think that was the same one." (Twister)

Jack Sparrow: (cuts off Elizabeth's corset)
British soldier: "I never would have thought to have done _that_."
Jack Sparrow: "Clearly, you've never been to Singapore." (Pirates of the Carribbean 1)

Sooooo many more... but these are some of the absolute best, imho.


----------



## Cheveyo

What Madonna's "Like a virgin" actually means:


----------



## Duck_of_Death

"I live to see you eat that contract, but I hope you leave enough room for my fist because I'm going to ram it into your stomach and break your goddamn spine!"

Oh, yeah. This too.


----------



## Charlton Palmer

_People who talk in metaphors oughta shampoo my crotch._


----------



## Rinori

"This is Sparta!!!" - 300
"Why so serious?" - The Dark Night
"I suddenly knew everything, about everything" - Limitless


----------



## geekofalltrades

"That'll do, pig."

It's so versatile!


----------



## REiF

_"Any problem on Earth can be solved with the careful application of high explosives. The trick is not to be around when they go off"- Colonel Mertz von Quirnheim
_


----------



## 7rr7s

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn." -Gone With The Wind. I said that to my friend, but she didn't get the quote. Needless to say, she was pretty pissed off. :crazy:

"It's only after we've lost everything, that we're free to do anything" Fight Club. Classic.

"There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. A high-powered mutant of some kind never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die" Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Great film.

"Rosebud..." Citizen Kane. 'Nuff said. 

"The fences are failing all over the park!" Jurassic Park. I say this to my friends when they get sloppy drunk. :laughing::crazy:

"I. Drink. Your. Milkshake." There Will Be Blood. 

And finally, for the 100th year anniversary...

"I'm king of the world!" Titanic. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Dan E

1. "Are you trying to save my soul?" - _The Fall
_
2. "Why do I fall in love with every woman I see who shows me the least bit of attention?" - _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_

3. Most (almost all) of Al Pacino's speeches. (i.e. _The Devil's Advocate, Scent of a Woman, Scarface, Two for the Money_, etc...)

4. "Mother, why can I not feel as I should...must? Once false, I must not be again. Take out the thorn." - _The New World

_5. "I'd rather feel like total shit sometimes, and God the rest of the time, than just like - ok all the time, you know? Fuck mediocrity." - _Manic_


----------



## Kabosu

Scarecrow [answering Dorothy about being able to talk in spite lacking a brain]: I don't know... but some people without brains do an awful lot of talking, don't they?


----------



## Sedna90377

"You're gonna die searching for your damn fortune and glory!", "Maybe, but not today."


----------



## Psychophlegmatic

When, during a horror movie, someone says "I'll be right back."

Lies!


----------



## kaychivers

Young Simba: Hey, Uncle Scar, guess what? 
Scar: I despise guessing games.


----------



## Shahada

I'm really bad at picking favorites, I'm really indecisive and when I have a lot of things i like I have a hard time picking a "favorite." But when I read "favorite movie quote" there's always one that pops into my head immediately, and even if I'd second-guess myself about it, the fact that it's the first one I think of probably makes it close enough to my favorite. It's from the end of *Cries and Whispers* by Ingmar Bergman, from the diary of a woman recently deceased of a very painful unnamed illness. Much more powerful in the context of the film, and you should see it, but here it is:


> Anna: [reading Agnes' journal entry] "Wednesday the third of September... The tang of autumn fills the clear still air but it's mild and fine. My sisters, Karin and Maria have come to see me. It's wonderful to be together again like in the old days, and I am feeling much better. We were even able to go for a little walk together. Such an event for me, especially since i haven't been out of doors for so long. Suddenly we began to laugh and run toward the old swing that we hadn't seen since we were children. We sat in it like three good little sisters and Anna pushed us, slowly and gently. All my aches and pains were gone. The people I am most fond of in all the world were with me. I could hear their chatting around me. I could feel the presence of their bodies, the warmth of their hands. I wanted to hold the moment fast and thought, "Come what may, this is happiness. I cannot wish for anything better. Now, for a few minutes, I can experience perfection. And I feel profoundly grateful to my life, which gives me so much."


----------



## Calliver

"_Good evening, London. Allow me first to apologize for this interruption. I do, like many of you, appreciate the comforts of every day routine- the security of the familiar, the tranquility of repetition. I enjoy them as much as any bloke. But in the spirit of commemoration, thereby those important events of the past usually associated with someone's death or the end of some awful bloody struggle, a celebration of a nice holiday, I thought we could mark this November the 5th, a day that is sadly no longer remembered, by taking some time out of our daily lives to sit down and have a little chat. There are of course those who do not want us to speak. I suspect even now, orders are being shouted into telephones, and men with guns will soon be on their way. Why? Because while the truncheon may be used in lieu of conversation, words will always retain their power. Words offer the means to meaning, and for those who will listen, the enunciation of truth. And the truth is, there is something terribly wrong with this country, isn't there? Cruelty and injustice, intolerance and oppression. And where once you had the freedom to object, to think and speak as you saw fit, you now have censors and systems of surveillance coercing your conformity and soliciting your submission. How did this happen? Who's to blame? Well certainly there are those more responsible than others, and they will be held accountable, but again truth be told, if you're looking for the guilty, you need only look into a mirror. I know why you did it. I know you were afraid. Who wouldn't be? War, terror, disease. There were a myriad of problems which conspired to corrupt your reason and rob you of your common sense. Fear got the best of you, and in your panic you turned to the now high chancellor, Adam Sutler. He promised you order, he promised you peace, and all he demanded in return was your silent, obedient consent. Last night I sought to end that silence. Last night I destroyed the Old Bailey, to remind this country of what it has forgotten. More than four hundred years ago a great citizen wished to embed the fifth of November forever in our memory. His hope was to remind the world that fairness, justice, and freedom are more than words, they are perspectives. So if you've seen nothing, if the crimes of this government remain unknown to you then I would suggest you allow the fifth of November to pass unmarked. But if you see what I see, if you feel as I feel, and if you would seek as I seek, then I ask you to stand beside me one year from tonight, outside the gates of Parliament, and together we shall give them a fifth of November that shall never, ever be forgot._" ~ V in V for Vendetta.





"_Sometimes I wonder why we don't all move on! 'Cause we all end up in a tiny pine box. A mighty small drop in a mighty dark plot. __And the mighty fine print hastens the trip to our epilogue._" ~ Grave-robber in Repo! The Genetic Opera




"_Harold, it's Bateman, Patrick Bateman. You're my lawyer so I think you should know: I've killed a lot of people. Some girls in the apartment uptown uh, some homeless people maybe 5 or 10 um an NYU girl I met in Central Park. I left her in a parking lot behind some donut shop. I killed Bethany, my old girlfriend, with a nail gun, and some man uh some old ****** with a dog last week. I killed another girl with a chainsaw, I had to, she almost got away and uh someone else there I can't remember maybe a model, but she's dead too. And Paul Allen. I killed Paul Allen with an axe in the face, his body is dissolving in a bathtub in Hell's Kitchen. I don't want to leave anything out here. I guess I've killed maybe 20 people, maybe 40. I have tapes of a lot of it, uh some of the girls have seen the tapes. I even, um... I ate some of their brains, and I tried to cook a little. Tonight I, uh, I just had to kill a LOT of people. And I'm not sure I'm gonna get away with it this time. I guess I'll uh, I mean, ah, I guess I'm a pretty uh, I mean I guess I'm a pretty sick guy. So, if you get back tomorrow, I may show up at Harry's Bar, so you know, keep your eyes open._" ~ Patrick Bateman, American Psycho




"_I have all the characteristics of a human being: blood, flesh, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust. Something horrible is happening inside of me and I don't know why. My nightly bloodlust has overflown into my days. I feel lethal, on the verge of frenzy. I think my mask of sanity is about to slip._" ~ Patrick Bateman, American Psycho




" Patrick Bateman:_ Do you like Huey Lewis and The News? _
Paul Allen: _They're OK._ Patrick Bateman: _Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far much more bitter, cynical sense of humor. _
Paul Allen:_ Hey Halberstram. _
Patrick Bateman:_Yes, Allen? _
Paul Allen: _Why are their copies of the style section all over the place, d-do you have a dog? A little chow or something? _
Patrick Bateman:_ No, Allen. _
Paul Allen: _Is that a rain coat? _
Patrick Bateman: _Yes it is! In '87, Huey released this, Fore, their most accomplished album. I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself. 
[raises axe above head] _
Patrick Bateman: _Hey Paul! _
_[he bashes Allen in the head with the axe, and blood splatters over him] _
Patrick Bateman: _TRY GETTING A RESERVATION AT DORSIA NOW YOU FUCKING STUPID BASTARD! YOU, FUCKING BASTARD!_" ~ American Psycho


----------



## Imperator

"As we walked along the flatblock marina, I was calm on the outside, but thinking all the time. So now it was to be Georgie the general, saying what we should do and what not to do, and Dim as his mindless greeding bulldog. But suddenly I viddied that thinking was for the gloopy ones and that the oomny ones use, like, inspiration and what Bog sends. For now it was lovely music that came to my aid. There was a window open with the stereo on and I viddied right at once what to do."


----------



## BooksandButterflies

This quote is from one of my all time favorite chick flicks, Steel Magnolias:
"He is a boil on the butt of humanity!" 
~Ouiser Boudreaux~
Referring to a friend's husband.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

From the first Sherlock Holmes movie: 
*Inspector Lestrade*: In another life, Mr. Holmes, you would have made a excellent criminal. 
*Sherlock Holmes*: Yes, and you an excellent policeman.

From Tombstone:
*Doc Holliday*: It appears my hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## calvinmark

I am a movie geek. I have watched many movies. I also like movie dialogue.


----------



## INSANiTY

John: Can you imagine what it feels like to have someone sit you down and tell you that you're dying? The gravity of that, hmm? Then the clock's ticking for you. In a split second your awe is cracked open. You look at things differently - smell things differently. You savor everything be it a glass of water or a walk in the park. 

Eric Matthews: The clock is ticking, John. 

John: But most people have the luxury of not knowing when that clock's going to go off. And the irony of it is that that keeps them from really living their life. It keeps them drinking that glass of water but never really tasting it. 
-Saw II


----------



## Eddy Kat

"Is that how people fall in love in your world? They get introduced? How sad! How tragic! People like that are.. Flat Critters! *monkey sound*" -Snake from All I Wanna Do.


----------



## lazyafternoons

*Frodo: *I can't do this, Sam. 
*Sam: *I know. It's all wrong. By rights we shouldn't even be here. But we are. It's like in the great stories, Mr. Frodo. The ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didn't want to know the end. Because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad had happened? But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stayed with you. That meant something, even if you were too small to understand why. But I think, Mr. Frodo, I do understand. I know now. Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back, only they didn't. They kept going. Because they were holding on to something. 
*Frodo:* What are we holding onto, Sam? 
*Sam: *That there's some good in this world, Mr. Frodo... and it's worth fighting for. 

- The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## SoulScream

Al Pacino's speech from Scent Of a Woman is my top movie quote.

Trask: Mr. Sims, you are a cover-up artist and you are a liar.


Slade: But not a snitch.


Trask: Excuse me?


Slade: No, I don't think I will.


Trask: Mr. Slade.


Slade: This is such a crock of shit.


Trask: Please watch your language, Mr. Slade. You are in the Baird School not a barracks. Mr. Sims, I will give you one final opportunity to speak up.


Slade: Mr. Sims doesn't want it. He doesn't need to labeled: "Still worthy of being a 'Baird Man.'" What the hell is that? What is your motto here? "Boys, inform on your classmates, save your hide" -- anything short of that we're gonna burn you at the stake? Well, gentlemen, when the shit hits the fan some guys run and some guys stay. Here's Charlie facing the fire; and there's George hidin' in big Daddy's pocket. And what are you doin'? You're gonna reward George and destroy Charlie.


Trask: Are you finished, Mr. Slade?


Slade: No, I'm just gettin' warmed up. I don't know who went to this place, William Howard Taft, William Jennings Bryan, William Tell -- whoever. Their spirit is dead -- if they ever had one -- it's gone. You're building a rat ship here. A vessel for sea goin' snitches. And if you think your preparing these minnows for manhood you better think again. Because I say you are killing the very spirit this institution proclaims it instills! What a sham. What kind of a show are you guys puttin' on here today. I mean, the only class in this act is sittin' next to me. And I'm here to tell ya this boy's soul is intact. It's non-negotiable. You know how I know? Someone here -- and I'm not gonna say who -- offered to buy it. Only Charlie here wasn't sellin'.


Trask: Sir, you are out of order!


Slade: Outta order? I'll show you outta order! You don't know what outta order is, Mr. Trask! I'd show you but I'm too old; I'm too tired; I'm too fuckin' blind. If I were the man I was five years ago I'd take a FLAME-THROWER to this place! Outta order. Who the hell you think you're talkin' to? I've been around, you know? There was a time I could see. And I have seen boys like these, younger than these, their arms torn out, their legs ripped off. But there isn't nothin' like the sight of an amputated spirit; there is no prosthetic for that. You think you're merely sendin' this splendid foot-soldier back home to Oregon with his tail between his legs, but I say you are executin' his SOUL!! And why?! Because he's not a Baird man! Baird men, ya hurt this boy, you're going to be Baird Bums, the lot of ya. And Harry, Jimmy, Trent, wherever you are out there, FUCK YOU, too!


Mr. Trask: Stand down, Mr. Slade!


Slade: I'm not finished! As I came in here, I heard those words, "cradle of leadership." Well, when the bow breaks, the cradle will fall. And it has fallen here; it has fallen. Makers of men; creators of leaders; be careful what kind of leaders you're producin' here. I don't know if Charlie's silence here today is right or wrong.


I'm not a judge or jury. But I can tell you this: he won't sell anybody out to buy his future!! And that, my friends, is called integrity! That's called courage! Now that's the stuff leaders should be made of. Now I have come to the crossroads in my life. I always knew what the right path was. Without exception, I knew. But I never took it. You know why? It was too damn hard. Now here's Charlie. He's come to the crossroads. He has chosen a path. It's the right path. It's a path made of principle -- that leads to character. Let him continue on his journey.


You hold this boy's future in your hands, committee. It's a valuable future. Believe me. Don't destroy it! Protect it. Embrace it. It's gonna make ya proud one day -- I promise you.


----------



## Lesley Drakken

"Mewtwo: The human sacrificed himself, to save the Pokemon. I pitted them against each other, but not until they set aside their differences did I see the true power they all share deep inside. I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant; it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." 

"Meowth: We do have a lot in common. The same earth, the same air, the same sky. Maybe if we started looking at what's the same instead of what's different... well, who knows."

Both from the original Pokemon movie. Wise words, these are.


----------



## dramatic_irony

I particularly like this one from_ American Beauty._ Lester's wife is very much materialistic, and in one scene he says to her; *"This isn't life, it's just stuff - and it's become more important to you than living." *​That's always stuck with me.


----------



## Dark NiTe

dramatic_irony said:


> I particularly like this one from_ American Beauty._ Lester's wife is very much materialistic, and in one scene he says to her; *"This isn't life, it's just stuff - and it's become more important to you than living." *​That's always stuck with me.


Me too, because her character is the clone of my mother, I swear to god. 

"You play a very dangerous game." "Change always is." - The Architect & Oracle, Matrix Revolutions

And a recent movie, I can't really come up with too many of my favorite for some reason:

"Where we're going, we don't need eyes to see." "What makes you think I'll miss?"


----------



## CorgiGirl

I have had lots of kids, hundreds of them, all boys.-Mr. Chips, Goodbye Mr. Chips

Girls are taught a lot of stuff growing up. If a guy punches you he likes you. Never try to trim your own bangs and someday you will meet a wonderful guy and get your very own happy ending. Every movie we see, Every story we're told implores us to wait for it, the third act twist, the unexpected declaration of love, the exception to the rule. But sometimes we're so focused on finding our happy ending we don't learn how to read the signs. How to tell from the ones who want us and the ones who don't, the ones who will stay and the ones who will leave. And maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over, freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is... just... moving on. Or maybe the happy ending is this, knowing after all the unreturned phone calls, broken-hearts, through the blunders and misread signals, through all the pain and embarrassment you never gave up hope.-Gigi, He's Just Not that Into You

Well it's a matter of life after death. Now that he's dead, I have a life.-Mrs. White, Clue


----------



## Lawless Land

Timon:
Hakuna Matata! What a wonderful phrase

Pumbaa:
Hakuna Matata! Ain't no passing craze

Timon:
It means no worries for the rest of your days
It's our problem-free philosophy
Hakuna Matata!

Simba:
Hakuna Matata?

Pumbaa:
Yeah. It's our motto!

Simba:
What's a motto?

Timon:
Nothing. What's a-motto with you?

Pumbaa:
Those two words will solve all your problems

Timon:
That's right. Take Pumbaa here
Why, when he was a young warthog...

Pumbaa:
When I was a young wart hog

Timon:
Very nice

Pumbaa:
Thanks

Timon:
He found his aroma lacked a certain appeal
He could clear the savannah after every meal

Pumbaa:
I'm a sensitive soul though I seem thick-skinned
And it hurt that my friends never stood downwind Both:
And oh, the shame He was ashamed
Thought of changin' my name What's in a name?
And I got downhearted How did ya feel?
Everytime that I...

Timon:
Hey! Pumbaa! Not in front of the kids!

Pumbaa:
Oh. Sorry

Both:
Hakuna Matata! What a wonderful phrase
Hakuna Matata! Ain't no passing craze

Simba:
It means no worries for the rest of your days

Both:
It's our problem-free philosophy
Hakuna Matata!
Hakuna Matata! Hakuna matata!
Hakuna Matata! Hakuna matata!
Hakuna Matata! Hakuna matata!
Hakuna Matata! Hakuna--

Simba:
It means no worries for the rest of your days

Both:
It's our problem-free philosophy
Hakuna Matata!
It's our problem-free philosophy
Hakuna Matata!

Pumbaa:
I say "Hakuna"

Both:
I say "Matata"


----------



## 0vercast

From the film ''Any Given Sunday''.......

'' It's the guy who's willing to die, who's gonna win that inch''


----------



## CaryGrant

"Death Can't stop true love, it can only slow it down a bit" -Wesly

"Ha! you have just committed one of the classic blunders! The first is never get involvd in a land war in Asia, but second well known is this: never go up against a cicilian when death is on the line! HAHAHAHA HAHA HAHAHA" uggghhhh plop *dies* 

Princess buttercup- "When i return to my chamber i intend to kill by self" *kisses the king* 
king- "thats nice dear..." *talking to queen in whisper* "she kissed me, hehehehe"

Actually pretty much the whole movie of the Princess Bride...

ooh but my favorite, not really movie quote, but show is from Barney when he says "LEGEN-wait for it, i hope you aren't lactosintolerant because the next word it-DARY"


----------



## Siggy

"I think we are going to need a bigger boat"

From Jaws. The line was an improv; not in the script


----------



## Biracial

*you keep what you kill -- riddick *


----------



## 0vercast

''It's the magic of risking it all for a dream that nobody sees but you'' ~ Million Dollar Baby


----------



## ckdjohnson92

"You thought we could be decent men, in an indecent time! You were wrong. The world is cruel, and the only morality in a cruel world is chance. Unbiased, unprejudiced… fair. His son’s got the same chance she had, 50/50."


----------



## Antipode

"Hahaha ha, HA-HA, HA-HA." ~ Jeff Goldblum as Ian Malcolm in Jurassic Park. :3333

But for a serious one haha:

"So what if I'm a puppet...once upon a time, you were too!"


----------



## Aslynn

Too true:
"The old world will burn in the fires of industry. Forests will fall. A new order will rise. We will drive the machine of war with the sword and the spear and the iron fist of the orc."
-Saruman, The Two Towers


----------



## stringsandlimbs19

Leia, "I love you" 
Han,"I know" 

- Star Wars 

"There's just no point in hating someone you love " - Nowhere Boy


----------



## 6007

"I am a thwarted loner," A heart in Winter.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Lisbeth Salander: I like working with you.
Mikael Blomkvist: I like working with you too.


- The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)


----------



## Hypnopompic

"It is not our abilities that show who we truly are. It's our choices." - Dumbledore

"Try not. Do or do not. There is no try." - Yoda

"Beneath this mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea, Mr Creedy, and ideas are bulletproof." - V

"Arise, arise, Riders of Théoden! 
Fell deeds awake, fire and slaughter! 
Spear shall be shaken, shield be splintered, 
a sword-day, a red day, ere the sun rises!" - Theoden

"Don't you think dreams and the Internet are similar? They are both areas where the repressed conscious mind vents." - Paprika


----------



## Killbain

Interviewer "Are you a Mod or a Rocker?" ......"I'm a mocker" John Lennon - Hard Days Night


----------



## nowhere_man

"I say we grease this rat fuck son of a bitch right now!"
-Aliens
"Forget it Jake it's Chinatown"
-Chinatown
"I had coffee with Mcauley HALF AN HOUR AGO!!!"
-Heat
"Keaton always said I don't believe in god but I'm afraid of him well I believe in god and the only thing I'm afraid of is Keyser Soze"
-The Usual Suspects


----------



## an absurd man

"I'll tell you a secret. Something they don't teach you in your temple. The Gods envy us. They envy us because we're mortal, because any moment might be our last. Everything is more beautiful because we're doomed. You will never be lovelier than you are now. We will never be here again."
- Troy

"You decide your own level of involvement!"
- Fight Club

"Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul."
- Invictus


​


----------



## lazydaisy

"People change. They end up having nothing to say to each other even if they were best friends years before." - Tape
"Why do I fall in love with anyone who gives me the slightest attention?" - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
"I can't see anything that I don't like about you"
"But you will! You will think of things, and I'll get bored of you and feel trapped because that's what happens with me." - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
"After that I swore I'd never do anything just because everyone else was doing it." - 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## jessnic

lazydaisy said:


> "I can't see anything that I don't like about you"
> "But you will! You will think of things, and I'll get bored of you and feel trapped because that's what happens with me." - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


Was just gonna post that. Probably my all-time favorite movie quote. Also I think you might appreciate my avatar/sig... lmao :wink:

Here's another:

"Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world, I feel like I can't take it, and my heart is just going to cave in." - American Beauty


----------



## lazydaisy

jessnic said:


> Was just gonna post that. Probably my all-time favorite movie quote. Also I think you might appreciate my avatar/sig... lmao :wink:
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> "Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world, I feel like I can't take it, and my heart is just going to cave in." - American Beauty


I love you already! My favorite quote from the movie is *"Too many guys think I'm a concept, or I complete them, or I'm gonna make them alive. But I'm just a fucked-up girl who's lookin' for my own peace of mind; don't assign me yours."* I can't believe I forgot about it before. :tongue:


----------



## jessnic

lazydaisy said:


> I love you already! My favorite quote from the movie is *"Too many guys think I'm a concept, or I complete them, or I'm gonna make them alive. But I'm just a fucked-up girl who's lookin' for my own peace of mind; don't assign me yours."* I can't believe I forgot about it before.:tongue:


Ahhh yes! That one's great too. I love Clementine's approach to relationships because in a way they remind me of myself. Like I try to be all strong and stuff but I'm actually so sensitive inside, I just don't want to get hurt. I've been trying to type her but idk what it would be... ExxP though for sure.

Really wanna watch it again now...! :laughing:


----------



## lazydaisy

jessnic said:


> Ahhh yes! That one's great too. I love Clementine's approach to relationships because in a way they remind me of myself. Like I try to be all strong and stuff but I'm actually so sensitive inside, I just don't want to get hurt. I've been trying to type her but idk what it would be... ExxP though for sure.
> 
> Really wanna watch it again now...! :laughing:


I wish I was more like her! I'm probably more like Joel, out of the two. She's awesome though! And I'd say she's an ENFP maybe? Not sure on the N, but definitely an ExFP, I think.


----------



## Saira

It's more of a dialogue, between Jack Nicholson and Dennis Hopper in Easy Rider:

George Hanson: You know, this used to be a helluva good country. I can't understand what's gone wrong with it.
Billy: Man, everybody got chicken, that's what happened. Hey, we can't even get into like, a second-rate hotel, I mean, a second-rate motel, you dig? They think we're gonna cut their throat or somethin'. They're scared, man.
George Hanson: They're not scared of you. They're scared of what you represent to 'em.
Billy: Hey, man. All we represent to them, man, is somebody who needs a haircut.
George Hanson: Oh, no. What you represent to them is freedom.
Billy: What the hell is wrong with freedom? That's what it's all about.
George Hanson: Oh, yeah, that's right. That's what's it's all about, all right. But talkin' about it and bein' it, that's two different things. I mean, it's real hard to be free when you are bought and sold in the marketplace. Of course, don't ever tell anybody that they're not free, 'cause then they're gonna get real busy killin' and maimin' to prove to you that they are. Oh, yeah, they're gonna talk to you, and talk to you, and talk to you about individual freedom. But they see a free individual, it's gonna scare 'em.


----------



## 8thWonderOfTheWorld

"I swear in this moment were are infinite" Charlie, Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## LinnyLou

"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But you can either run from it, or learn from it." - Rafiki, from The Lion King 

Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it. 

- Ferris, from Ferris Bueller's Day Off 

Forever is a long time and time has a way of changing things. 

- "The Fox and The Hound 

"Hello, My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father prepare to die."
-Inigo, The Princess Bride






Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.
GONE WITH THE WIND

Ron: “Why spiders? Why couldn’t it be ‘follow the butterflies’?”
-Harry Potter and Chamber of Secrets

*It is our choices...that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." -- Albus Dumbledore, "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
*
*In dreams, we enter a world that's entirely our own.
-Albus Dumbledore, The Prisoner of Azkaban 
*


----------



## hannahgracex

"Movies don't create psychos, movies make psychos more creative" Billy from Scream. Not sure why, I just always liked his delivery on that line.


----------



## fallingraindrops

I don't know if anyone had already wrote this in but it's my favorite line and it's from an animated movie, I hope that still counts:

"I am bad, and that's good. I will never be a good, and that's not bad. There's no one else I'd rather be... than me."
- Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## MacKellar

"There is more than flesh beneath this mask. Beneath this mask is an idea, Mr. Creedy, and ideas are bulletproof." - V for Vendetta


----------



## Aubbs

"I am not going to sit on my ass as the events that affect me unfold to determine the course of my life. I'm going to take a stand. I'm going to defend it. Right or wrong, I'm going to defend it."

Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## stillakidatheart

Young Sophie: Lets run! Don't fight them, Howl!
Howl: Sorry, I've had enough of running away, Sophie. Now I've got something I want to protect. It's you.

John Keating: We don't read and write poetry because it's cute. We read and write poetry because we are members of the human race. And the human race is filled with passion. And medicine, law, business, engineering, these are noble pursuits and necessary to sustain life. But poetry, beauty, romance, love, these are what we stay alive for. To quote from Whitman, "O me! O life!... of the questions of these recurring; of the endless trains of the faithless... of cities filled with the foolish; what good amid these, O me, O life?" Answer. That you are here - that life exists, and identity; that the powerful play goes on and you may contribute a verse. That the powerful play *goes on* and you may contribute a verse. What will your verse be? 

Nick Carraway: You can't repeat the past.
Jay Gatsby: Can't repeat the past?
Nick Carraway: No...
Jay Gatsby: Why, of course you can... of course you can.

“Les temps sont durs pour les rêveurs. Times are hard for dreamers.”
― Amelie

“You know, sometimes all you need is twenty seconds of insane courage. Just literally, twenty seconds of just, embarrassing bravery. And I promise you, something great will come with it.” -- Benjamin Mee

San, The Princess Mononoke: Ugh, I smell like a human. 

Oskar Schindler: I could have got more out. I could have got more. I don't know. If I'd just... I could have got more.
Itzhak Stern: Oskar, there are eleven hundred people who are alive because of you. Look at them.
Oskar Schindler: If I'd made more money... I threw away so much money. You have no idea. If I'd just...
Itzhak Stern: There will be generations because of what you did.
Oskar Schindler: I didn't do enough!
Itzhak Stern: You did so much.
[Schindler looks at his car]
Oskar Schindler: This car. Goeth would have bought this car. Why did I keep the car? Ten people right there. Ten people. Ten more people.
[removing Nazi pin from lapel]
Oskar Schindler: This pin. Two people. This is gold. Two more people. He would have given me two for it, at least one. One more person. A person, Stern. For this.
[sobbing]
Oskar Schindler: I could have gotten one more person... and I didn't! And I... I didn't!


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Iron Maiden - When the Wild Wind Blows


----------



## Kageko

"Knowing love, I will allow all things to come and go, to be as supple as the wind and take everything that comes with great courage. Life is right in any case. My heart is as open as the sky."

- Kama Sutra: A Tale of Love


----------



## Soulfully

"The best love is the kind that awakens the soul and makes us reach for more, that plants a fire in our hearts and brings peace to our minds. And that's what you've given me. That's what I'd hoped to give you forever." (The Notebook)


Pippin: I didn't think it would end this way.
Gandalf: End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path... One that we all must take. The grey rain-curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass... And then you see it.
Pippin: What? Gandalf? See what?
Gandalf: White shores... and beyond, a far green country under a swift sunrise.
(Lord of the Rings 3 - Return of the King)


----------



## Paxis

"Our fingerprints never fade from the lives we touch." - Remember Me


----------



## WhiteAlaska

Mine is from Django; 'Gentlemen, you had my curiosity, Now you have my attention'

I really felt like somebody looked inside my head and quoted me..


----------



## WhiteAlaska

Make them wonder why you're still smiling - Elizabethtown.. 

Great life lesson..


----------



## Bewilderebeest

"Hell, I even thought I was dead, 'til I found out that it was just that I was in Nebraska." -Little Bill, _Unforgiven


_​


----------



## Theboynextdoor

I live this motto


----------



## ENTPfemme

“All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us.” 
― ​J.R.R. Tolkien, ​_The Fellowship of the Ring
_
“Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement.”
― ​J.R.R. Tolkien, ​_The Fellowship of the Ring

_“For even the very wise cannot see all ends.” 
― ​J.R.R. Tolkien, ​_The Fellowship of the Ring


_*Prince Humperdinck:* Please consider me as an alternative to suicide.
_The Princess Bride

_*Inigo Montoya:* HELLO! MY NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA! YOU KILLED MY FATHER! PREPARE TO DIE! 
*Inigo Montoya:* Offer me money. 
Count Rugen: Yes! 
*Inigo Montoya:* Power, too, promise me that. 
Count Rugen: All that I have and more. Please… 
*Inigo Montoya:* Offer me anything I ask for. 
Count Rugen: Anything you want… 
*Inigo Montoya:* I want my father back, you son of a bitch!_

The Princess Bride


Tons of fantastic quotes from The Princess Bride _


----------



## Frosty

"Some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a kaiser blade. mm hm."


----------



## erinraith

_"It was one of those days when it's a minute away from snowing and there's this electricity in the air, you can almost hear it. Right? And this bag was just dancing with me. Like a little kid begging me to play with it. For fifteen minutes. That's the day I realized that there was this entire life behind things, and this incredibly benevolent force that wanted me to know there was no reason to be afraid, ever. Video's a poor excuse, I know. But it helps me remember... I need to remember... Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world, I feel like I can't take it, and my heart is just going to cave in" _-American Beauty


----------



## associative

"_Creation is an act of sheer will._" - John Hammond; Jurassic Park

We know how that ended up, but I like the sentiment.


----------



## erialClaire

From _The Talented Mr. Ripley_:



> Peter: Can you imagine, though, if he did kill Freddie, what that must be like? Just to wake up every morning. I mean, how can you? Just wake up and be a person? Drink your coffee?
> 
> Tom Ripley: Well, whatever you do, however terrible, however hurtful, it all makes sense, doesn't it, in your head? You never meet anybody who thinks they're a bad person.
> 
> Peter: Well maybe, but you're still tormented. You must be. You've killed someone.
> 
> Tom Ripley: Don't you just take the past and put it in a room in the basement, and lock the door and never go in there? That's what I do.
> 
> Peter: God, yes. But, of course, in my case, it's probably a whole building.
> 
> Tom Ripley: And then you meet someone special and all you want to do is toss them the key, say: "Open up. Step inside," but you can't, because it's dark, and there are demons. And if anybody saw how ugly it is...
> 
> Peter: Now that's the music talking.
> 
> Tom Ripley: I keep wanting to do that. Fling the door open. Just let the light in, clean everything out. If I could take a giant eraser and rub out everything, starting with myself. The thing is, Peter, if... if... no.
> 
> Peter: No key, huh?





> Peter: Good things about Mr. Ripley? Could take some time. Tom is talented. Tom is tender... Tom is beautiful... Tom is a mystery. Tom is not a nobody. Tom has secrets he doesn't want to tell me, and I wish he would. Tom has nightmares. That's not a good thing. Tom has someone to love him. That is a good thing. Tom is crushing me. Tom is crushing me... Tom, you're crushing me!


----------



## Pastry Provider

Basically all of Chaplins speech from the great dictator. As well as Alec Baldwins speech from Glengarry Glen Ross. How ironic that the two are total opposite speeches.


----------



## araneae




----------



## INSANiTY

"Can you imagine what it feels like to have someone sit you down and tell you that you're dying? The gravity of that, hmm? Then the clock's ticking for you. In a split second your awe is cracked open. You look at things differently - smell things differently. You savor everything be it a glass of water or a walk in the park. 

But most people have the luxury of not knowing when that clock's going to go off. And the irony of it is that that keeps them from really living their life. It keeps them drinking that glass of water but never really tasting it." John "Jigsaw" Kramer (Saw II)


----------



## Astrid Dunham

_*French version*: "Voilà, ma petite Amélie, vous n'avez pas des os en verre. Vous pouvez vous cogner à la vie. Si vous laissez passer cette chance, alors avec le temps, c'est votre cœur qui va devenir aussi sec et cassant que mon squelette. Alors, allez y, nom d'un chien!_ "[HR][/HR]_*English translation*_: "So, little Amelie, your bones aren't made of glass. You can take life's knocks. If you let this chance go by, eventually your heart will become as dry and brittle as my skeleton. So... Go and get him, for pete's sake.",[HR][/HR]* Raymond Dufayel, Amélie. *


----------



## The Guitar Hero

_"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe."_
- Blade Runner


----------



## Momentz

_"Don't you hate that."
_
"Hate what?"
_
"Uncomfortable silences. Why do we feel it's necessary to yak about bullshit in order to feel comfortable."_


----------



## Ingo Mertens

_You have forgotten who you are and so have forgotten me. Look inside yourself Simba. You are more than what you have become. You must take your place in the Circle of life._

THOSE GOOSEBUMPS.


----------



## Ingo Mertens

Oh and I'm very sure this has been posted before, but,

_The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist._ - Verbal Kint, The Usual Suspects.


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence

Gladiator,

Marcus Aurelius — 'Death smiles at us all, all a man can do is smile back.'

A beautiful mind,

Nash: Classes will dull your mind, destroy the potential for authentic creativity.


----------



## Spanks

"If you ride like lightning, you're gonna crash like thunder."

"She's not just a computer!"


----------



## Nirvi93

"I still believe in paradise. But now at least I'll know it's not some place you can look for because it's not where you go, it's how you feel for a moment in your life when you're a part of something. And if you find that moment.....it lasts forever." --The Beach


----------



## anarchitektur

"I don't think it's nice, you laughin'. See, my mule don't like people laughin'. Gets the crazy idea you're laughin' at him. Now if you apologize, like I know you're going to... I might convince him you really didn't mean it..." -- Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Brian1

Dr Ray Stantz: Everything was fine with our system until the power grid was shut off by dickless here.
Walter Peck: They caused an explosion!
Mayor: Is this true?
Dr. Peter Venkman: Yes it's true.
[pause]
Dr. Peter Venkman: This man has no dick.
Walter Peck: Jeez!
[Charges at Venkman]
Mayor: Break it up! Hey, break this up! Break it up!
Walter Peck: All right, all right, all right!
Dr. Peter Venkman: Well, that's what I heard!


Raoul Duke: [narrating] We were somewhere around Barstow, on the edge of the desert, when the drugs began to take hold. I remember saying something like:
Raoul Duke: I feel a bit lightheaded. Maybe you should drive.
Raoul Duke: [narrating] Suddenly, there was a terrible roar all around us, and the sky was full of what looked like huge bats, all swooping and screeching and diving around the car, and a voice was screaming:
Raoul Duke: Holy Jesus. What are these goddamn animals?
[swatting the air]
Raoul Duke: Huh! Huh! Huh! Fucking pigs.
Dr. Gonzo: Did you say something?
Raoul Duke: Hm? Never mind. It's your turn to drive.
Raoul Duke: [narrating] No point in mentioning these bats, I thought. Poor bastard will see them soon enough.

Raoul Duke: We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge, and I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon.


----------



## eydimork

From The Matrix

*Smith:* "I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my time here. It came to me when I tried to classify your species and I realized that you're not actually mammals. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment but you humans do not. You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? A virus."


----------



## RHe




----------



## Bewilderebeest




----------



## anarchitektur

Brian1 said:


> Dr Ray Stantz: Everything was fine with our system until the power grid was shut off by dickless here.
> Walter Peck: They caused an explosion!
> Mayor: Is this true?
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Yes it's true.
> [pause]
> Dr. Peter Venkman: This man has no dick.
> Walter Peck: Jeez!
> [Charges at Venkman]
> Mayor: Break it up! Hey, break this up! Break it up!
> Walter Peck: All right, all right, all right!
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Well, that's what I heard!


My favorite from that movie:

*Venkman:* Alice, I'm going to ask you a couple of standard questions, okay? Have you or any of your family been diagnosed schizophrenic? Mentally incompetent?
*Librarian:* My uncle thought he was Saint Jerome.
*Venkman:* I'd call that a big "yes." Uh, are you habitually using drugs? Stimulants? Alcohol?
*Librarian:* No!
*Venkman:* No, no. Just asking. Are you, Alice, menstruating right now?
*Administrator:* What has that got to do with it?
*Venkman:* Back off, man... I'm a scientist.


----------



## Bewilderebeest

"Listen...do you smell something?"


Actually, my party piece in High School was doing this entire scene, burp-talking Gozer's lines:

*Stantz*: Gozer the Gozerian? Good evening. As a duly-designated representative of the City, County and State of New York, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin, or to the next convenient parallel dimension.
*Venkman*: That oughtta do it. Thanks very much, Ray.
*Gozer*: Are you a god?
*Stantz*: Err... No.
*Gozer*: Then... _DIIIIIIIIE!
_*Zeddmore*: Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say _"Yes!"_


----------



## Brian1

Male announcer: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.
Female announcer: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.
Male announcer: [later] The red zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the white zone.



Captain Oveur: You ever been in a cockpit before?
Joey: No sir, I've never been up in a plane before.
Captain Oveur: You ever seen a grown man naked?


Rumack: You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital.
Elaine Dickinson: A hospital? What is it?
Rumack: It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right no.

Some quotes from the movie Airplane!





Female announcer: No, the white zone is for loading of passengers and there is no stopping in a RED zone.
Male announcer: The red zone has always been for loading and unloading of passengers. There's never stopping in a white zone.
Female announcer: Don't you tell me which zone is for loading, and which zone is for stopping!
Male announcer: Listen Betty, don't start up with your white zone shit again.
[Later]
Male announcer: There's just no stopping in a white zone.
Female announcer: Oh really, Vernon? Why pretend, we both know perfectly well what this is about. You want me to have an abortion.
Male announcer: It's really the only sensible thing to do, if its done safely. Therapeutically there's no danger involved.


----------



## lethal lava land

"Maybe it'll stop you trying to be so desperate about making more money than you can ever use? You can't take it with you, Mr. Kirby. So what good is it? As near as I can see, the only thing you _can _take with you is the love of your friends." - Grandpa Martin Vanderhoff (Lionel Barrymore) to Anthony P. Kirby (Edward Arnold) in Frank Capra's _You Can't Take It With You_ (1938)


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

"If you are going to shoot, shoot. Don't talk".

Tuco, The good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## stormgirl

Some of my faves!:happy:

Look, It's the African ant eater ritual! – Can’t buy me Love

Do you concur? – Catch me if you can

Nothing like piling on old pancakes and syrup after a night of beer drinking – Dazed and Confused

Two things I always carry: Tampax and Ring Dings. And I don't even wanna think what that means. – Stepford Wives (1975)

Screws fall out all the time, the world is an imperfect place. – Breakfast Club

Rebecca: This is so bad it's almost good. 
Enid: This is so bad it's gone past good and back to bad again. – Ghost World

Smile! You're at Mr. Smiley's. – American Beauty

Look at me, jerking off in the shower... This will be the high point of my day; it's all downhill from here. – American Beauty

What can you expect when you're on top? You know? It's like Napoleon. When he was the king, you know, people were just constantly trying to conquer him, you know, in the Roman Empire. So, it's history repeating itself all over again. – Boogie Nights


----------



## intjgirl

If being human is not simply a matter of being born flesh and blood. if instead it is a way of thinking,acting,and feeling; then I am hopeful that one day I will be able to discover my own humanity. Until then, dr. maddox, I will continue learning,changing,growing,and trying to be more than I am. - Lt.com DATA, star trek TNG


----------



## petite libellule

"You can't be human and magic at the same time" - ponyo


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Sparkling Snowflake

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> Beth Jarrett: Calvin? Why are you crying? Can I, uh... can I get you something?
> 
> Calvin "Cal" Jarrett: I don't...
> 
> Beth Jarrett: What did you say? Calvin, what did you say? Tell me!
> 
> Calvin "Cal" Jarrett: You are beautiful. And you are unpredictable. But you're so cautious. You're determined, Beth; but you know something? You're not strong. And I don't know if you're really giving. Tell me something. Do you love me? You really love me?
> 
> Beth Jarrett: I feel the way I've always felt about you.
> 
> Calvin "Cal" Jarrett: We would have been all right if there hadn't been any mess. But you can't handle mess. You need everything neat and easy. I don't know. Maybe you can't love anybody. It was so much Buck. When Buck died, it was like you buried all your love with him, and I don't understand that, I just don't know, I don't... maybe it wasn't even Buck; maybe it was just you. Maybe, finally, it was the best of you that you buried. But whatever it was... I don't know who you are. I don't know what we've been playing at. So I was crying. Because I don't know if I love you any more. And I don't know what I'm going to do without that.
> 
> ~Ordinary People
> 
> This scene was so powerful.


I've heard a lot of good things about Ordinary People, but I've never got around to watching it. Maybe I should soon. I assume you recommend it?


----------



## 66767

anything mean girls or white chicks related.
"you can't sit with us" is always a classic for graphic tees.


----------



## Squirrel

"We must all fear evil men. But there is another kind of evil which we must fear most, and that is the indifference of good men." - Monseigneur - (The Boondock Saints)

“Dad gave me this, fifth birthday. He said: "Childhood's over the moment you know you're going to die." – Top Dollar (The Crow)

"I thank, we all thank, the bags was a nice idea... But not pointin' any fangers, they coulda been done better. So how 'bout no bags this time, but next time, we do the bags right, and then we go full regalia." - Django Unchained

"You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is "never get involved in a land war in Asia." But only slightly less well-known is this: "never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!" – Vizzini – The Princess Bride

"Tyrone, you know how much I love watching you work, but I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped." – Prince Humperdinck – The Princess Bride

"If I had a world of my own, everything would be nonsense. Nothing would be what it is, because everything would be what it isn't. And contrary wise, what is, it wouldn't be. And what it wouldn't be, it would. You see?" - Alice In Wonderland [I think]

*The Boondock Saints:*
Murphy: We do not ask for your poor, or your hungry.
Connor: We do not want your tired and sick.
Murphy: It is your corrupt we claim.
Connor: It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Murphy: With every breath, we shall hunt them down.
Connor: Each day we will spill their blood, 'til it rains down from the skies.
Murphy: Do not kill. Do not rape. Do not steal. These are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Connor: These are not polite suggestions. These are codes of behavior, and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Murphy: There are varying degrees of evil. We urge you lesser forms of filth, not to push the bounds and cross over, into true corruption, into our domain.
Connor: For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three, and on that day you will reap it.
Murphy: And we will send you to whatever god you wish.


----------



## Trenchary

"We walk a higher path, son."
"You federally fucked now."
"This shits chess it aint checkers!"
"If I didn't have more pressing business to attend to, I'd cut your dick off and shove it up that funky little ass of yours, BITCH!"
and of course..
"KING KONG AINT GOT *SHIT* ON ME!"

ahhh Denzel...if only I were 30 years older and gay...


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Technically an anime/manga quote, but here it is

"Hero? No! We're Pirates! I love heroes, but I don't wanna be one! Do you know what heroes are? Say there is a chunk of meat. Pirates will have a banquet and﻿ eat it. But heroes will share it with other people. I want all the meat!"
- Monkey D. Luffy


----------



## ThisModernLove

"Whatever happens tomorrow, we had today" One Day

" People don't realize this, but loneliness is underrated." 500 Days of Summer

Clementine Kruczynski: This is it, Joel. It's going to be gone soon.
Joel Barish: I know.
Clementine Kruczynski: What do we do?
Joel Barish: Enjoy it.

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

"Everything I've done, I've done for you. I move the stars for no one." Labyrinth


----------



## somebodysisyphus

"You talkin' to me?"

AND

"PUT THE FUCKIN' LOTION IN THE BASKET!"

@[email protected] that's all..


----------



## StarlaDear

"You can't beat a ho with a belt, they like that shit!" - Pootie Tang


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Josey: You be Ten Bears?
Ten Bears: I am Ten Bears.
Josey: (spits tobacco) I'm Josey Wales.
Ten Bears: I have heard. You're the Gray Rider. You would not make peace with the Blue Coats. You may go in peace. 
Josey: I reckon not. Got nowhere to go.
Ten Bears: Then you will die.
Josey: I came here to die with you. Or live with you. Dying ain't so hard for men like you and me, it's living that's hard; when all you ever cared about has been butchered or raped. Governments don't live together, people live together. With governments you don't always get a fair word or a fair fight. Well I've come here to give you either one, or get either one from you. I came here like this so you'll know my word of death is true. And that my word of life is then true. 

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; background-color: rgb(249, 249, 249);">





and Stalker:

Let everything that's been planned come true. Let them believe. And let them have a laugh at their passions. Because what they call passion actually is not some emotional energy, but just the friction between their souls and the outside world. And most important, let them believe in themselves. Let them be helpless like children, because weakness is a great thing, and strength is nothing. When a man is just born, he is weak and flexible. When he dies, he is hard and insensitive. When a tree is growing, it's tender and pliant. But when it's dry and hard, it dies. Hardness and strength are death's companions. Pliancy and weakness are expressions of the freshness of being. Because what has hardened will never win.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

"Shiny, let's be bad guys." - Jayne Cobb - Serenity





"I am in a world of shit." Pvt. "Gomer Pyle" - Full Metal Jacket
"Better you than me." - Animal Mother - Full Metal Jacket
"If I'm going to get my balls blown off for a word my word is 'poontang.'" - Animal Mother - Full Metal Jacket





"Come on, you apes, you wanna live forever?" - Lt. Rasczak - Starship Troopers





(You know what happens if you do another turn in the joint?) 
"I fuck your father in shower and then have a snack. Are you going to charge me, dickhead?" - Todd Hockney - The Usual Suspects


----------



## Ubuntu

"Let go, you motherfucker" - Preston Lennox in Species


----------



## Morgoth

Probably a repost, one of my favourites.


----------



## tanstaafl28

"You keep using that word. I dona think it means what you think it means." -Inago Montoya


----------



## Candy007

"You can't handle the truth" _A few good men_


----------



## timeless

"Go fuck yourself." - XMen First Class


----------



## AI.Akane

" It was one of those days when it's a minute away from snowing and there's this electricity in the air, you can almost hear it. Right? And this bag was just dancing with me. Like a little kid begging me to play with it. For fifteen minutes. That's the day I realized that there was this entire life behind things, and this incredibly benevolent force that wanted me to know there was no reason to be afraid, ever. Video's a poor excuse, I know. But it helps me remember... I need to remember... Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world, I feel like I can't take it, and my heart is just going to cave in. "

American Beauty


----------



## zeelf

"Don't psychoanalyze me Phylis, many have tried, all have failed." - Woody Allen in _To Rome with Love_


----------



## Morgoth

"Open the pod bay doors please, HAL." - 2001 A Space Odyssey (my fave film of all time)


----------



## Hollow Man

"On really romantic evenings of self, I go salsa dancing with my confusion" Philosophizing character on a bridge at night in NYC in the movie "Waking Life"

"You see the whole culture. Nazis, deodorant salesmen, wrestlers, beauty contests, a talk show. Can you imagine the level of a mind that watches wrestling? But the worst are the fundamentalist preachers. Third grade con men telling the poor suckers that watch them that they speak with Jesus, and to please send in money. Money, money, money! If Jesus came back and saw what's going on in his name, he'd never stop throwing up." Russian artist character in "Hannah and Her Sisters"

"This is public school. If I can keep the girls off the pole and the boys off the pipe, I get a bonus." Principal in "Easy A"


----------



## AlanMonTap

"Do, or do not. There is no try"
-Yoda


----------



## Ausserirdische

"Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?" - Donnie Darko

"I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that." - 2001: A Space Odissey

"Five-foot-nine, I didn't know they stacked shit that high!" - Full Metal Jacket

"Good morning, and in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening and good night!" - The Truman Show

"Somebody help me, I'm being spontaneous!" - The Truman Show

"Hey, wanna hear the most annoying sound in the world?" - Dumb and Dumber

"I'm sorry Wendy, but I don't trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die." - South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut

"We accidentally replaced your heart with a potato. You have about three seconds to live." - South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut


----------



## Them_Bones

''If Heaven is such a wonderful place, then how is getting crucified such a big fucking sacrifice?'' - *Igby Goes Down*

''It's just murder. All God's creatures do it. You look in the forests and you see species killing other species, our species killing all species including the forests, and we just call it industry, not murder.'' - *Natural Born Killers*

''Mother, they're still not sure it is a baby!'' - *Eraserhead*

And so on...


----------



## Tater Tot

"Excuse me, I think I know Heather a little bit better than you do! If she was gonna slit her wrists, the knife would be spotless." - Heathers. Also: "I must say, I was impressed to see that she made proper use of the word 'Myriad' in her suicide note!"

The ATM machine saying, "FEED ME A STRAY CAT" in American Psycho. As well as the speech about Huey Lewis and the News before he slaughters Paul.

"Isn't it the first cardinal rule of perm maintenance that you are forbidden to wet your hair for at least 24 hours after getting a perm, at the risk of deactivating the ammonium thioglycolate?" -Legally Blonde.

"Silly Caucasian girl likes to play with Samurai swords." -Kill Bill.

"Somebody wrote in that book that I'm lying about being a virgin because I use super-jumbo tampons, but... I can't help it if I've got a heavy flow and a wide-set vagina!" -Mean Girls.

And every single line spoken in the Bonnie Situation chapter of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

True Detective (TV Series 2014)

S1E2
Rust Cohle: Days of nothing. That's what it's like, you work cases. Days like lost dogs.
Marty Hart: Goes on like that. You know the job. You're looking for narrative. Uh, interrogate witnesses. Parcel the evidence, establish a timeline, and build a story day after day.
S1E2
Detective Rustin Cohle: What do we know about him? Hits prosts, artistic, religious in some kind of way.
Detective Martin Hart: Every person within a thousand miles of here is religious in some kind of way, except you.
Detective Rustin Cohle: How many DBs have antlers, blindfolds, painted symbols on their back, hmm?
Detective Martin Hart: Yeah, you know what tweakers get up to. Shit, man, this dude in New Orleans cut up his girl, felt remorse, tried to piece her back together with Krazy Glue.
Detective Rustin Cohle: That's just drug insanity. That's not this. This has scope. Now, she articulated a person with vision. Vision is meaning. Meaning is historical.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Look, she was just chum in the water, man.
S1E3
Detective Martin Hart: We don't know if there's any connection to Marie Fontenot.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Yeah, but the lattices, the symbology. There's some kind of culture to it, Marty. He wanted us to find this one, like he was showing off. The cane fields are his stage.
S1E3
Detective Martin Hart: Shit, man. Look... I've noticed you have a tendency toward myopia. Tunnel vision. Blows investigations. Vision skews, twists evidence. You're... You're obsessive.
Detective Rustin Cohle: You're obsessive, too. Just not about the job.
Detective Martin Hart: Not me, brother. I keep things even. Separate. Like the way I can have this one beer without needing 20.
Detective Rustin Cohle: People incapable of guilt usually do have a good time.
Detective Martin Hart: I try not to be too hard on myself.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Well, that's real big of you.
Detective Martin Hart: You know the real difference between you and me?
Detective Rustin Cohle: Yeah. Denial.
Detective Martin Hart: The difference is that I know the difference between an idea and a fact. You are incapable of admitting doubt. Now that sounds like denial to me.
Detective Rustin Cohle: I doubt that.
S1E1
Detective Maynard Gilbough: But, uh, talk about Cohle. We heard some stories.
Detective Thomas Papania: Kind of a strange guy, huh?
Marty Hart: "Strange." Uh... Yeah. Rust would pick a fight with the sky, he didn't like its shade of blue.
S1E1
Marty Hart: Seemed a bit raw-boned to me. Edgy.
S1E1
Marty Hart: That's why they called him "The Tax Man." The rest of us had these little note pads or something. He had this big ledger. Looked funny walking door to door with it like the tax man, which ain't bad, as far as nicknames go.
S1E1
Major Ken Quesada: What about him? What do you think?
Detective Martin Hart: Smart. Aloof. Doesn't care about making friends, but he's already running with it. He's got a real mind for it. Yeah.
S1E2
Marty Hart: Wherever he picked them up, I mean, I won't lie, however we left it, he had some moves.
S1E2
Marty Hart: I'll tell you this, Rust had about as sharp an eye for weakness as I ever seen.
S1E1
Maggie Hart: What do you know about him, Marty?
Marty Hart: Um... Not a lot. He could be a good detective. He's running on this thing, but, uh... Uppity.
Marty Hart: What?
Maggie Hart: Have you ever asked him about himself?
Marty Hart: Baby, trust me, you do not want to pick this man's brain.
S1E1
Marty Hart: Rust, now his Texas files were classified, or redacted. And he wasn't big on talking except when you wanted him to shut up. But he was smart. Yeah. Second week we were together, I saw where he was living. Kind of made me feel for the guy.
S1E1
Marty Hart: Yeah, I'll tell you guys, and believe me, past a certain age, a man without a family can be a bad thing.
S1E2
Detective Thomas Papania: Cohle ever talk about his parents?
Marty Hart: No. Little bit. About his dad. Alaska, 'Nam. You know, my dad, I had about, uh, six inches on him, and even in the end, I still think he could have taken me. Yeah. Marines, Korea. Never talked about it. You know, there was a time that men didn't air their bullshit to the world. You know, it just wasn't a part of their job. Well, family. Well, I mean, I... I think a part of Rust's problem was there was things he needed that he couldn't admit to.
S1E2
Detective Martin Hart: Piece of work, huh? My mother, Donna Reed type. Packed lunches, bedtime stories. Your mom still alive?
Detective Rustin Cohle: Maybe.
S1E1
Marty Hart: You know, I've seen all the different types. We all fit a certain category. The bully. The charmer. The, uh, surrogate dad. The man possessed by ungovernable rage. The brain. And any of those types could be a good detective, and any of those types could be an incompetent shit-heel.
S1E1
Marty Hart: A lot of it had to do with how they manage authority. There can be a burden in authority, in vigilance. Like a father's burden. It's too much for some men. A smart guy who's steady is hard to find. I was all right. Better than some. But I knew how to talk to people, and I was steady.
S1E1
Marty Hart: A lot of guys that leave their job, cemetery within 10. No family, idle hands. Some advice. You make it out, you stay busy.
S1E3
Joel Theriot: You were as blind to Him as your footprints in the ashes, but He saw you. He saw you in those dark corners. He heard you... Oh, my brothers. He heard those thoughts.
Joel Theriot: Yes. Glory. You are a stranger to yourself, and yet He knows you.
Joel Theriot: Yes. He does, sir. And when your hard heart made you like unto the stone and broke you from His body, which is the stars, and the wind between the stars, He knew you! He knew you, again and forever. This world is a veil. And the face you wear is not your own.
Marty Hart: Revival Ministry. Old-time religion. You can imagine what Mr. Charisma thought of that.
Joel Theriot: It is merely the limitation of your senses.
Detective Rustin Cohle: What do you think the average IQ of this group is, huh?
Detective Martin Hart: Can you see Texas up there on your high horse? What do you know about these people?
Detective Rustin Cohle: Just observation and deduction. I see a propensity for obesity, poverty, a yen for fairy tales. Folks putting what few bucks they do have into little wicker baskets being passed around. I think it's safe to say that nobody here's gonna be splitting the atom, Marty.
Detective Martin Hart: You see that? Your fucking attitude. Not everybody wants to sit alone in an empty room beating off to murder manuals. Some folks enjoy community, a common good.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Yeah, but if the common good's got to make up fairy tales, then it's not good for anybody.
Joel Theriot: Your sorrows pin you to this place. They divide you from what your heart knows. And there are a lot of good hearts out there. I'm looking out there. I'm seeing a lot of good hearts out there. I see a lot of joy out there.
Detective Martin Hart: I mean, can you imagine if people didn't believe? What things they'd get up to?
Detective Rustin Cohle: The exact same thing they do now, just out in the open.
Detective Martin Hart: Bullshit. It'd be a fucking freak show of murder and debauchery, and you know it.
Detective Rustin Cohle: If the only thing keeping a person decent is the expectation of divine reward, then, brother, that person is a piece of shit. And I'd like to get as many of them out in the open as possible.
Detective Martin Hart: I guess your judgment is infallible, piece-of-shit-wise. You think that notebook is a stone tablet?
Detective Rustin Cohle: What's it say about life? Hmm? You got to get together, tell yourselves stories that violate every law of the universe, just to get through the goddamn day? No. What's that say about your reality, Marty?
Detective Martin Hart: When you get to talking like this, you sound panicked.
Detective Thomas Papania: You figure it's all a scam, huh? All them folks.
Rust Cohle: Mmm-hmm.
Detective Thomas Papania: They're just wrong?
Rust Cohle: Oh, yeah. Been that way since one monkey looked at the sun and told the other monkey, "He said for you to give me your fucking share." People are so goddamn frail, they'd rather put a coin in a wishing well than buy dinner.
Joel Theriot: Jesus Christ, Jesus Christ! Your arms opened and close. The echoes of my life could never contain a single truth about you! You move the feather in the ash. You touch the leaf with its flame.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Transference of fear and self-loathing to an authoritarian vessel. It's catharsis. He absorbs their dread with his narrative. Because of this, he's effective in proportion to the amount of certainty he can project. Certain linguistic anthropologists think that religion is a language virus that rewrites pathways in the brain, dulls critical thinking.
Detective Martin Hart: Well, I don't use $10 words as much as you, but for a guy who sees no point in existence, you sure fret about it an awful lot. And you still sound panicked.
Detective Rustin Cohle: At least I'm not racing to a red light.
Rust Cohle: See, we all got what I call a life trap. A gene-deep certainty that things will be different. That you'll move to another city and meet the people that'll be the friends for the rest of your life, that you'll fall in love and be fulfilled. Fucking fulfillment. And closure. Whatever the fuck those two... Fucking need empty jars to hold this shit storm. Nothing's ever fulfilled. Not until the very end. And closure. No. No, no. Nothing is ever over.
S1E3
The ontological fallacy of expecting a light at the end of the tunnel, well, that's what the preacher sells. Same as a shrink. See, the preacher, he encourages your capacity for illusion. Then he tells you it's a fucking virtue. Always a buck to be had doing that. And it's such a desperate sense of entitlement, isn't it? "Surely this is all for me. "Me. "Me, me... I... "I'm so fucking important. "I'm so fucking important." Right? Fuck you.
Detective Maynard Gilbough: Excuse us for a second.
S1E1
Detective Rustin Cohle: People out here, it's like they don't even know the outside world exists. Might as well be living on the fucking moon.
Detective Martin Hart: There's all kinds of ghettos in the world.
Detective Rustin Cohle: It's all one ghetto, man. A giant gutter in outer space.
S1E1
Detective Martin Hart: Ask you something? You're a Christian, yeah?
Detective Rustin Cohle: No.
Detective Martin Hart: Well, then what do you got the cross for in your apartment?
Detective Rustin Cohle: That's a form of meditation.
Detective Martin Hart: How's that?
Detective Rustin Cohle: I contemplate the moment in the garden, the idea of allowing your own crucifixion.
Detective Martin Hart: But you're not a Christian. So what do you believe?
Detective Rustin Cohle: I believe that people shouldn't talk about this type of shit at work.
Detective Martin Hart: Hold on, hold on. Three months we been together, I get nothing from you. Today, what we're into now. Do me a courtesy, okay? I'm not trying to convert you.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Look, I'd consider myself a realist, all right, but in philosophical terms, I'm what's called a pessimist.
Detective Martin Hart: Um, okay. What's that mean?
Detective Rustin Cohle: It means I'm bad at parties.
Detective Martin Hart: Let me tell you, you ain't great outside of parties either.
Detective Rustin Cohle: I think human consciousness is a tragic misstep in evolution. We became too self-aware. Nature created an aspect of nature separate from itself. We are creatures that should not exist by natural law.
Detective Martin Hart: Huh. That sounds god-fucking-awful, Rust.
Detective Rustin Cohle: We are things that labor under the illusion of having a self, this accretion of sensory experience and feeling, programmed with total assurance that we are each somebody when, in fact, everybody's nobody.
Detective Martin Hart: I wouldn't go around spouting that shit if I was you. People around here don't think that way. I don't think that way.
Detective Rustin Cohle: I think the honorable thing for our species to do is deny our programming. Stop reproducing. Walk hand in hand into extinction. One last midnight. Brothers and sisters opting out of a raw deal.
Detective Martin Hart: So what's the point in getting out of bed in the morning?
Detective Rustin Cohle: I tell myself I bear witness, but the real answer is that it's obviously my programming. And I lack the constitution for suicide.
Detective Martin Hart: My luck, I picked today to get to know you. Three months I don't hear a word from you, and...
Detective Rustin Cohle: You asked.
Detective Martin Hart: Yeah. And now I'm begging you to shut the fuck up.
S1E1
Detective Rustin Cohle: I get a bad taste in my mouth out here. Aluminum, ash. I can, smell a psychosphere.
Detective Martin Hart: I got an idea. Let's make the car a place of silent reflection from now on. Okay?
Detective Rustin Cohle: What should I bring for dinner?
Detective Martin Hart: A bottle of wine would be nice, I guess.
Detective Rustin Cohle: I don't drink.
Detective Martin Hart: Oh, no, of course not, Rust. Listen. When you're at my house, I want you to chill the fuck out. Don't even mention any of that bullshit you just said to me.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Of course not, Marty. I'm not some kind of maniac, all right? I mean, for fuck's sake.
S1E1
Detective Rustin Cohle: This place is like somebody's memory of a town, and the memory's fading. It's like there was never anything here but jungle.
Detective Martin Hart: Stop saying shit like that. It's unprofessional.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Is that what I'm going for here?
Detective Martin Hart: I just want you to stop saying odd shit, like you smell a psychosphere, or you're in someone's faded memory of a town. Just stop.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Well, given how long it's taken for me to reconcile my nature, I can't figure I'd forgo it on your account, Marty.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Ahem.
Detective Martin Hart: You get any sleep last night?
Detective Rustin Cohle: I don't sleep. I just dream.
S1E1
Detective Rustin Cohle: You believe in ghosts?
Detective Martin Hart: What'd we say about silent reflection?
S1E2
Detective Thomas Papania: Now, what do you mean, exactly, these visions you mentioned?
Rust Cohle: Oh, shit. I thought you knew. I told Marty about them, you know, down the line. Uh, chemical flashbacks, neural damage, you know, from my time in the HIDTA, as in "High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area." I spent four years undercover. You know what that means? That's where they got them Fed rumors, I first come in. What, you two don't know about them? Those files are still sealed, huh? Shit. Just what have you two heard about me?
S1E2
Rust Cohle: Yeah, back then, the visions. Yeah, most of the time I was convinced, shit, I'd lost it.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Marty.
Rust Cohle: But there were other times... I thought I was mainlining the secret truth of the universe.
S1E2
Rust Cohle: Yeah, for a long time after, I... I didn't really sleep. Nightmares, PTSD, exhausted nerves, whatever.
S1E2
Detective Thomas Papania: Wait, wait, back up. Are you saying you hallucinated on the job?
Rust Cohle: Mmm. No. I mean, I could always tell what was real or what wasn't, you know. So when I'd see things, fuck, man, I'd just roll with it.
Detective Maynard Gilbough: You still see things?
Rust Cohle: No. No, they stopped altogether after I was clean a couple years.
S1E8
Detective Rustin Cohle: That taste.
Detective Martin Hart: What? 
Detective Rustin Cohle: Aluminum. Ash. I've tasted it before. 
Detective Martin Hart: Still see things ever?
Detective Rustin Cohle: Never stops. Not really. What happened in my head is not something that gets better.
S1E3
Rust Cohle: Uh-huh, but I like it this way. It's steady.
Maggie Hart: Bullshit. Really.
Rust Cohle: Look, I did all the counseling and stuff, you know. This is just the way things are.
Maggie Hart: No, things don't stay the same. Pick up what you keep and you leave the rest behind. People get better.
Rust Cohle: That's the thing. I think I am better.
Maggie Hart: You really think so?
Rust Cohle: Uh, trust me.
Maggie Hart: Maybe you just think you prefer it this way 'cause it's what you're used to. Your life accommodates you. You don't have to be afraid of loss. Those other guys I was telling you about, they get a dog, a fish, what have you. You start with that, you live with it.
Rust Cohle: Hell, I suppose you could set me up with a nurse. Give me some of the good drugs.
Maggie Hart: Mmm-hmm.
Rust Cohle: Would be a start.
S1E2
Lucy: What's your deal? 
Detective Rustin Cohle: I don't have a deal.
Lucy: I mean what do you do? Nevermind, I thought you were gonna bust me. 
Detective Rustin Cohle: I told you, I'm not interested. 
Lucy: Yeah, I know. You're kinda strange, like you might be dangerous. 
Detective Rustin Cohle: Well, of course I'm dangerous. I'm police. I can do terrible things to people... with impunity.
S1E3
Detective Martin Hart: Do you think... Do you wonder ever if you're a bad man? 
Detective Rustin Cohle: No. I don't wonder, Marty. The world needs bad men. We keep the other bad men from the door.
S1E4
Detective Martin Hart: Every time I think you've hit a ceiling, you, you keep raising the bar. You're like the Michael Jordan of being a son of a bitch.
Detective Marty Hart: You know, you know what, I don't think I've been very clear with you Rust. If you were drowning, I'd throw you a fuckin' barbell.
S1E2
Detective Martin Hart: That girl's not 18. Sheriff know you got underage working here?
Jan: What do you know about where that girl's been? Where she come from? You want to know Beth's situation, before she ran out on her uncle?
Detective Martin Hart: There are other places she could go.
Jan: Such holy bullshit from you. It's a woman's body, ain't it? A woman's choice.
Detective Martin Hart: Well, she don't look like a woman to me. At that age, she is not equipped to make those kind of choices. But I guess you don't give a shit what kind of damage she's doing to herself as long as you're making your money.
Jan: Girls walk this earth all the time screwing for free. Now, why is it you add business to the mix, and boys like you can't stand the thought? I'll tell you. It's 'cause suddenly you don't own it the way you thought you did.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Ahem. Ma'am, you've both been very helpful. We'll be in touch.
Detective Martin Hart: Yes, thank you for your help.
Detective Martin Hart: Do something else.
Detective Rustin Cohle: That a down payment?
Detective Martin Hart: Is shitting on any moment of decency part of your job description?
S1E2
Rust Cohle: You know, I think about my daughter now. And what... What she was spared. Sometimes I feel grateful. Doctors said she didn't feel a thing, went straight into a coma. And then somewhere in that, blackness she slipped off into another deeper kind. Isn't that a beautiful way to go out? Painlessly. As a happy child. Hmm. Yeah, trouble with dying later is you've already grown up. Damage is done. It's too late. You got kids? Mmm. I think of the hubris it must take to yank a soul out of nonexistence into this meat. And to force a life into this thresher. And as for my daughter, she, uh... she spared me the sin of being a father.
S1E3
Detective Martin Hart: Hey.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Mmm-hmm?
Detective Martin Hart: You think... a man can love two women at once? I mean, be in love with them?
Detective Rustin Cohle: I don't think that man can love. At least not the way that he means. The inadequacies of reality always set in.
S1E7
Rust Cohle: How you been? Ahem. You know, besides work, what do you do?
Marty Hart: Sorry. I just... I don't ever remember you askin' me a personal question before. Uh, you know, I just stay busy, uh... Fish, girlfriends.
Rust Cohle: You seein' anybody?
Marty Hart: Not really. Some dates. You know, it's all pretty casual. I did have somethin' goin' for a while, this Filipino girl. But that didn't pan out. Quiet life. I don't stay out late. I just... I go home. You?
Rust Cohle: Yeah, I'm about the same. No girlfriend, just go to work and go home. How about that girl you were seeing in '02? What ever happened with her?
Marty Hart: Yeah, that was never going to last. It never should have started. Yeah. No way. She, uh, had problems.
Rust Cohle: You always liked 'em crazy.
Marty Hart: Yeah. That I did.
S1E3
Maggie Hart: Why is there all this space between us, Marty?
Marty Hart: I don't know what you mean.
Maggie Hart: You do know what I mean and you won't say, and that's it. That's what I'm talking about. This last year, you've been a sulky teenager, and you know it. I'm trying to be your friend, Marty.
Marty Hart: I'm just... I'm not good at, you know, expressing. We change, don't we? And sometimes not for long.
Maggie Hart: And here I'm thinking people don't really change at all. Not who they are at heart. You know, I try to remember things because I feel like I should. Like it's my job or something. Your early days. And I'm tired of trying to remember.
Marty Hart: A part of this, and I'm not talking about the part that's all my fault, but part of it, it's just life. We used to spend weekends without leaving my room.
Maggie Hart: That's not what I mean.
Marty Hart: You remember that? But it's life...
Maggie Hart: Of course we don't screw like we're 19. God, you want low expectations. You put a ceiling on your life, on everything, because you won't change. You were so much smarter when I met you. You know?
Marty Hart: I'm sorry, Maggie. I'm sorry for everything. For not being here. For taking all this for granted.
Maggie Hart: What have you been doing, Marty?
Marty Hart: I... Work. Home. Cases. Just... I get the feeling like... Look, I can see 40, and it's like I'm that coyote in the cartoons. Like I'm running off a cliff, and if I don't look down and keep running, I might be fine. But I'm... I think I'm all fucked up.
Maggie Hart: You are. Yes, you are.
S1 deleted scene
Lori: You got such good eyes for detail Rust, the seams and everything all the cracks, but you miss a shit ton of the obvious.
Lori: I just... I don’t know if you’re mostly good or just a coward, or if you’re an asshole who’s a little smarter than most.
Rust: Well I’d hate to make that call.
Lori: (Walks out).
Rust: I’m sorry Lori.
S1E2
Detective Maynard Gilbough: Hey, you were married the once, just the once?
Rust Cohle: Uh-huh. Came close another time. Lori. Maggie introduced us. It broke off. It was for the best, you know, I gave her cause. I can be hard to live with. I don't mean to, but I can be... critical. 
Rust Cohle: And sometimes I think I'm just not good for people. You know, that it's not good for them to be around me. You know, I... I wear 'em down. You know, they... They get unhappy.
Detective Maynard Gilbough: Hmm. Yeah I think the job does that to a lot of guys. Changes ya. Some guys just notice that's all. 
Rustin Cohle: Well, I can't say the job made me this way. More like bein' this way made me right for the job. I used to think about it more but, you reach a certain age, you know who you are. Now I live in a little room out in the country behind a bar. Work four nights a week in between I drink. And there ain't nobody there to stop me. I know who I am. After all these years, there's a... There's a victory in that.
S1E2
Rust Cohle: Yeah.
Detective Maynard Gilbough: Why Homicide?
Rust Cohle: Oh, something I saw at Northshore. Quote from Corinthians. "The body is not one member, but many. Now are they many, but of one body."
Detective Thomas Papania: What's that mean, though?
Rust Cohle: I was just trying to stay a part of the body now.
S1E1
Detective Rustin Cohle: Can I ask you something? Any of these look familiar to you? Seen them anywhere?
Minister: No. No, they look like something that might be carved into a tree or something.
Detective Rustin Cohle: Mmm-hmm. How about these?
Minister: Now, that look like something my old auntie taught us how to make when I was a tyke.
Detective Rustin Cohle: What are they?
Minister: Some folks call them bird traps. Old auntie told us that they were devil nets. You put them around the bed, catch the devil before he get too close.
Detective Rustin Cohle: That's interesting. Hmm.









* *




"Casey joins the hollow sound of silent people walking down
The stairway to the subway in the shadows down below..."
S1E5
Dewall Ledoux: What happened to your face?
Ginger: Pool game the other night, called the wrong dude on cheating.
Rust Cohle: You gotta watch that.
Dewall Ledoux: What do you want, again?
Rust Cohle: I'm repping some people. And they want to get to the good cook. They'll trade you or the IC Brotherhood, however you want to do it. Coke for crystal.
Dewall Ledoux: Why ain't I talking to Miles?
Rust Cohle: Me and Ginger go way back, boosted together.
Dewall Ledoux: You ain't saying much.
Ginger: I figure I'd let my man give you the details.
Rust Cohle: Look, this shit I got, you step on it five, six times, it'll still kick. This means you got to cook a little more, for a lot more profit.
Dewall Ledoux: Nah. I ain't got no use for it. Or your money.
Rust Cohle: My money don't spend?
Dewall Ledoux: I can see your soul at the edges of your eyes. It's corrosive, like acid.
Dewall Ledoux: You got a demon, little man.
Dewall Ledoux: And I don't like your face. It makes me want to do things to it.
Dewall Ledoux: Ginger? You call me again, I'm setting Miles on you.
Dewall Ledoux: I see you again, I'm putting you down.
Dewall Ledoux: There's a shadow on you, son.


----------



## MsBossyPants

"Never underestimate a man's ability to underestimate a woman." V.I. Warshawski


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (2005 Video Game)

Dante: Well, this is my kind of rain. No wonder the sky looks so funny today.
Lady: Let me go!
Dante: Let you go? But it would be a waste if you ended up as just a pretty stain.
[Lady proceeds to shoot him in the head. He drops her, and she catches hold of a ledge below]
Dante: What the hell was that for? Here I am trying to help you and you show your thanks by shooting me?
[Lady shoots him again]
Dante: Whatever, do as you please.
[walks away]
Lady: So he's a demon too...
Dante: I'm beginning to think I've got rotten luck with women.


----------



## Rala

"Poor Satan. He'll come for your soul and he'll leave empty-handed." Two and a Half Man


----------



## Blue Soul

Kill Bill - Vol. 1

The Bride: "As I said before, I've allowed you to keep your wicked life for two reasons. And the second reason is so you can tell him in person everything that happened here tonight. I want him to witness the extent of my mercy by witnessing your deformed body. I want you to tell him all the information you just told me. *I want him to know what I know. I want him to know I want him to know.* And I want them all to know they'll all soon be as dead as O-Ren."


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Thomas Crown Affair (1999)


Thomas Crown: You're upset about it.
Catherine Banning: Yeah, because that's what you wanted.
Thomas Crown: I needed you to be upset.
Catherine Banning: He's sadistic. Who knew?
Thomas Crown: Did it occur to you I needed to know?
Catherine Banning: Know what?
Thomas Crown: Know whether all it was to you was the painting.
Thomas Crown: How else could I know?


----------



## iceblock




----------



## iceblock




----------



## mhysa

"ernest hemingway once wrote, 'the world is a fine place, and worth fighting for.' i agree with the second part." - morgan freeman's character in _seven_


----------



## starscream430




----------



## Despotic Nepotist

EDIT: Just realized that's a TV quote, not a movie quote. Oh well. I still thought it was endearing.


----------



## ghostgirl

"our love is god, let's go get a slushie" - heathers

i've no idea of the 'official' analysis but the juxtaposition of extremism and dramatics with an archetypal american teenage ??kind of?? icon summarises the whole theme of the film perfectly. plus the words are those which flow beautifully

xo


----------



## Recede

* *




"Look out the window. Tell me what you see." - "I see the same things I see everyday." - "Well, imagine you've never seen it. Imagine you spent your whole life in other parts of the world, being told everyday that you're defending freedom. Then you finally decide you've had enough. Time to see what you've given up your whole life for, everything. Get some of that "freedom" for yourself. Look at the people. You tell me which ones are free. Free from debt. Anxiety. Stress. Fear. Failure. Indignity. Betrayal. How many wish that they were born knowing what they know now? Ask yourself how many would do things the same way over again, and how many would live their lives like me."


----------



## love_glitter

"you're killing me smalls!!!" ~Sandlot


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Enemy at the Gates (2001)


Tania: I've never seen anyone frown so much in their sleep.
Vasily: How long have you been watching me?
Tania: All night. You've been snoring away happily for hours.
Vasily: I don't snore. Do I?
Tania: Like a pig.
Vasily: I suppose I talk in my sleep as well.
Tania: Yes.
Vasily: There's something I should tell you. On the train... coming here... we were in the same car.
Tania: No.
Vasily: I saw you. You were reading, and you fell asleep. I didn't dare look at you, you were so beautiful. It was scary. Afterwards, I couldn't stop thinking about you. It made me smile. And then I thought of all the men who would get to hold you... who'd make you laugh... how lucky they were. And now I’m the one lying next to you.
Tania: Was I snoring?
Vasily: Like a pig.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

Brian: Good evening, twats.
Emmett: Would you kindly refrain from using derogatory references to women, since they represent half my fan base.
Brian: Have any hermaphrodites?
Emmett: I don't think so.
Brian: Good. Go fuck yourself.

(this is from the tv show Queer as Folk, not a movie but I still found it enjoyable)


----------



## Bunny

Selina Kyle: It's the so-called "normal" guys who always let you down. Sickos never scare me. Least they're committed. 





Patrick Bateman: I have to return some video tapes.


----------



## Blue Soul

"A wizard is never late, nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to."

It's my go-to whenever someone accuses me of not being on time or early enough. I'm punctual as fuck.






"I want him to know what I know. I want him to know, I want him to know." Just so clever.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Sister's cunt!






Not from a movie though


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Dracula Untold (2014)


﻿Ingeras: In the year of our Lord, 1442, the Turkish sultan enslaved 1,000 Transylvanian boys to fill the ranks of his army. These child slaves were beaten without mercy, trained to kill without conscience, to crave the blood of all who defied the Turks. From among these boys, one grew into a warrior so fierce that entire armies would retreat in terror with the mention of his name. Vlad the Impaler. Son of the Dragon. Sickened by his monstrous acts, Vlad came to bury his past with the dead and returned to Transylvania to rule in peace. His subjects called him Prince. I called him Father. But the world would come to know him as... Dracula.

Lucian: The creature you encountered was no accident, My Prince. Four nights ago, every brother in our order awoke from an identical dream. I would not have thought it possible had I not suffered the same vision myself that night. Of a creature laying siege to this holy place. The Roman mystics prophesied the coming of a great evil. A vampire. From the Greek word... pi, to drink. The beast was once a mortal man who summoned a demon from the depths of hell to trade for his dark power. The demon tricked the man, granting his wish, but his price was an eternity condemned to the darkness of that cave, where he remains until he finds another to set him free. Now you know its true face.
Vlad: The people of Transylvania live in enough fear of the Turks' return. Promise me you'll guard this secret, brother.

﻿Ingeras: Papa! I missed you.
Vlad: And I, you. My big soldier.
Mirena: What? An embrace but no_ kiss_?
Vlad: Are we going to argue?
Mirena: With you always leaving, I need my fill.
Vlad: I've missed you.
Mirena: Something troubles you. What is it?
Vlad: Only the impossible depth of your beauty. Puts the rest of the world to shame.
Mirena: Pay no attention to your father, Ingeras. Flattery is a cheap distraction from truth.
Vlad: She knows all my tricks.
Mirena: You're a terrible liar. It's one of your most endearing qualities. You're just in time for bed.
﻿Ingeras: Can we go riding tomorrow, Papa?
Vlad: Of course we can.
Mirena: You most certainly cannot.
Vlad: Why not?
Mirena: Because tomorrow is the day of our risen Lord.
Vlad: Oh, of course.
Mirena: That's Easter.
Vlad: What was I thinking?

Mirena: You're home now. For almost as many years as you were gone.
Vlad: I just want peace. That's all.

Vlad: The Turks have no enemies here.
Hamza: Did you think we would not notice a battalion of our scouts missing?
Vlad: I did not kill them.
Hamza: It still lives inside you, Lord Impaler. Locked in a dark cage, hidden away. But you and I... We both know it's there.

Hamza: When a soldier is plucked as a child and raised to know no other life, they will kill without question and die without complaint.

Vlad: Do you know who I am?
Bright Eyes: You mean who you were.
Hamza: You have no army and no choice, Prince. Follow our command, or suffer the consequences.
Cazan: It must be done. Courage, anger, even love. None of these can matter to a prince. All that matters is his duty to his people.

﻿Ingeras: What does it mean to be a royal hostage?
Vlad: My father gave me to the sultan to prove his loyalty.
﻿Ingeras: Were you scared there? With them?
Vlad: I wanted to make my father proud.
﻿Ingeras: Would you ever give me to the sultan?
Vlad: That was a long time ago. You have nothing to worry about. Do you understand? Good.

Mirena: You promised me this would never happen.
Vlad: Mirena, listen.
Mirena: The day you asked for my hand, do you remember what I said?
Vlad: You said no.
Mirena: I knew what happens to the sons of the queen. You said things would be different. You said if I loved you, I should trust you. _I loved you!_
Vlad: _Then trust me_.

﻿Master Vampire: You returned. No one has ever returned.
Vlad: It seems no one has ever had the privilege of leaving, either.
Master Vampire: Neither will you. Those whom enter reek of fear. In you, I sense hope. Your silver offends me. Cloak it from my sight. What kind of man crawls into his own grave in search of hope?
Vlad: A desperate one. The Turks threaten to destroy my kingdom. With power like yours, I could stop them, save my people, save my family.
Master Vampire: How supremely noble, Lord Impaler. House Dracul, Son of the Devil.
Vlad: You're mistaken. It means "son of the dragon." Protector of the innocent.
Master Vampire: Do your people know how many innocents you have killed? Was it hundreds?
Vlad: Yes.
Master Vampire: Lie to me again and I'll open you from your belly to your brain and feed you your intestines.
Vlad: Thousands.
Master Vampire: And when you put them to the stake, what did you feel? Shame? Horror? Power? Answer me!
Vlad: Nothing! I felt nothing. A greater crime than the act itself.
Master Vampire: Then why spill blood if not for the pleasure of it?
Vlad: Because men do not fear swords. They fear monsters. They run from them. By putting one village to the stake, I spared 10 more.
Vlad: Sometimes the world no longer needs a hero. Sometimes what it needs is a monster.
Master Vampire: And you believe you know what it is to be a monster? You have no idea. But I'm going to show you. For centuries, these moldering walls have been my gallows. For I'm bound to this cave, condemned by one who turned me. Oh, and I have waited an eternity for a man of your strength, your gifts, your will. A man worthy of the dark and all its powers. For if I am your salvation, you are mine. Drink. You will have a taste of my power. The strength of 100 men. The speed of a falling star. Dominion over the night and all its creatures. To see and hear through their senses. Even heal grievous wounds.
Vlad: At what price?
Master Vampire: Once you drink, your thirst for human blood will be insatiable. But if you can resist for three days, you will return to your mortal state having sampled my power, and perhaps, saved your people.
Vlad: And if I feed?
Master Vampire: The price would be worse than if you'd never stepped in here. For I will be set free having granted the darkness a worthy offering. You will become its vessel as I am. A scourge on this earth destined to destroy everything you hold dear. Your lands, your people, even your precious wife and son.
Vlad: I would die before I harmed them.
Master Vampire: Indeed you will, I'm afraid. I, however, will at last be free to unleash my wrath against the one who betrayed me. And one day, I will call on you to serve me, my pawn, in an immortal game of revenge.
Vlad: This is not a game!
Master Vampire: But what better way to endure eternity? For this, little prince, is the ultimate game. Light versus dark, hope versus despair. And all the world's fate hangs in the balance.
Vlad: Then it will be my great pleasure to disappoint you.
Master Vampire: Drink. Let the games begin.
Vlad: What now?
Master Vampire: Now, you die.

Mirena: _You came back_.
Vlad: _I always will_.
Mirena: Where were you?
Vlad: Searching for the strength I needed.
﻿Ingeras: You're back!

Vlad: Don't think I haven't noticed you following me.
Shkelgim: You're mistaken. I follow them. They recognize one of their own. The night is their kingdom. Blood, their sustenance. And some, they say, have lived for as long as there have been prey to devour.
Vlad: Spare me your ravings.
Shkelgim: They say the one who escaped the mountain hides behind the face of a man.
Vlad: Well, if that man is me, you'll know a knife will not do you any good.
Shkelgim: Of course not. Why do you think I stayed? I know there is only so far on this earth we can run, and it is not far enough. Let me serve you.
Vlad: Stay away from me.
Shkelgim: Yes, master...
Master Vampire: Fulfill your destiny. Set me free.

Omer: We found him in the field. He asked for you.
Turkish Soldier: A message from Prince Vlad. He hopes you enjoy the view.

Vlad: Mirena!
Mirena: Your scars are gone. What's happening to you?
Vlad: I'm the thing men fear on Broken Tooth. Not a ghost. Something else.
Mirena: No! Stop it! May God strike down whoever did this to you.
Vlad: I chose this.
Mirena: This is the strength you sought? But why?
Vlad: Because I sent corpses back to Mehmed instead of our son.
Mirena: You did this for us?
Vlad: In two days, I'll be restored. I just have to resist.
Mirena: Resist what? Resist what, Vlad? Tell me!
Vlad: A thirst... for blood.
Mirena: And if you were to give in?
Vlad: Then I become this for eternity.
Mirena: You will undo this, won't you?
Vlad: Yes. I swear it. I will not give in.
Mirena: Then God will forgive you.

Vlad: Come here. Come here.
﻿Ingeras: Never leave us again, Papa.
Vlad: Never. I will always watch over you.

Cazan: You should never have strayed from us, whatever your reasons for leaving were...
Vlad: Quiet. Get these men off their knees. Stand up, do you hear me? Stand up! The Turks are coming! Prayers will not defend these walls!

﻿Ingeras: What's in there?
Vlad: Something I hope to never use again. Come now.

Omer: The men say that Vlad has become a monster. I fear this will only inflame the rumors of the Prince's dark magic.
Mehmed: Only if we allow it. Men cannot fear what they cannot see.

Lucian: Prince Vlad, the vampire is vulnerable to daylight. And to pure silver. Yet the holy cross exerts no power over you. That can only mean you have yet to seal your fate with human blood. Let me kill you now, My Prince. Please. Before your people do. Rumor has spread of what you have become. You can still repent.
Vlad: You'd do well to run, Lucian.
Villager: It's true! He's a monster!
Mirena: No! Please! Listen! He is your prince! He has earned the chance to explain. Stop! Please! He's your prince!
Villager: Kill the monster!
Simion: Satan lives in his heart!
Mirena: Vlad!
Vlad: Mirena!
Mirena: He was trying to save us all!

Vlad: This is your loyalty? Your gratitude? Fools. Do you think you are alive because you can fight? You are alive because of me! Because of what I did to save you!
Mirena: This is not who you are.
Vlad: Return to your stations. Believe me, there is still more to fear!

Vlad: Lord, if you've not yet forsaken me, grant me your strength that I may resist the darkness. Allow me to endure this test one more day. I beg you. Please.

﻿Ingeras: Are you sick? If you were sick, I thought it might make you feel better.
Vlad: Thank you. Come. You'll make a great leader someday. You think of others before yourself.
﻿Ingeras: When the Turks came to take me, you stopped them. It's why you got sick, isn't it? To save me.
Vlad: Yes. And I would do it all again.

Vlad: They're almost here. Dawn will be breaking soon. And with it, the loss of my powers. If we've not won this war by then...
Mirena: I will fight beside you until death.
Vlad: Your death would end my fight.

Vlad: Perhaps our destiny was not to rule in this life.
Mirena: Do you remember our wedding vow? "Why think separately of this life and the next..."
Vlad: "When one is born from the last?"
Mirena: Time is always too short for those who need it. But for those who love, it lasts forever.

Mehmed: If I put a stake through your heart, it will kill you like any other man. A fitting death for Lord Impaler.
Vlad: That is no longer my name. My name is Dracula. Son of the Devil.

﻿Ingeras: The Turks never conquered the capitals of Europe. Prince Vlad Dracula was a hero. But there are no pictures or statues of him. I am his legacy. His sacrifice taught me that even after the darkest night, the sun will rise again. For if the heart is strong enough, the soul is reborn with each new day. In life after life. Age after age. Forever.

Vlad: _Beautiful._
Vlad: The flowers, my _Lady_.
Mina: My _Lady_?

Mina: Where are you from?
Vlad: A long way from here.
Mina: Well, good night.
Vlad: "Why think separately of this life and the next... when one is born from the last?"
Mina: That's my favorite poem.
Vlad: It speaks to you of yearning, of one soul pleading for another.
Mina: I'm Mina.
Vlad: Vlad.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## AdamNY

This one is expletive based, but I'll try to cut it out. It's from _Clockers_:
"Who the f--k are you talking to like that. You think I'm one of them crew n---az sitting on the project BENCH! MOTHER[expletive]" Open yo mouth, n***a. Now you see this gun:
I'll let the video explain the rest


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## Thomas329

"This is pitiful. A thousand people, freezing their butts off, waiting to worship a rat." 

Bill Murray, Groundhog Day


----------



## DavidDHall

Foot f**g master - Pulp Fiction


----------



## RitaLucero

"My precious."	Gollum	Andy Serkis	The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Purrrple

I always quote Tony Montana in Scarface in my daily conversation:

*SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!*


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (2005 Video Game)


Nevan: Hmm, welcome sir. Is this your first time here?
Dante: Yeah it is. You'll be nice to me won't you?
Nevan: Of course I will. I'll treat you so nicely, you'll never want to leave.
Dante: Now that's what I'm talking about.
Nevan: Then come on, Sugar.

Nevan: My you're sweet. 
Dante: You'd think so, wouldn't you?
Nevan: ...Your father was a handsome devil, but you're no slouch yourself.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

We met at the wrong time. That’s what I keep telling myself anyway. Maybe one day years from now, we’ll meet in a coffee shop in a far away city somewhere and we could give it another shot.

- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## niss

Frankly my dear...

I'm your huckleberry. 

What we have heah, is a failure to communicate. 

As you wish.

That's me taking it easy.

The truth? You can't handle the truth...

Am I a good man?...

Here's looking at you, kid.

Play it, Sam.

Of all the gin joints in all the world...


----------



## Howard Hepburn

*The Fight Club (1999):*

Every word from the movie.

*The Devil Wears Prada (2006)*:

*Miranda Priestly:*

_-Details of your incompetence do not interest me
-Please bore someone else with your questions...
-Florals? For spring. Groundbreaking!_

*The Great Gatsby (2013):*

*Nick Carraway: *
_-Gatsby believed in the green light, the orgastic future that year by year recedes before us. It eluded us then, but that's no matter - tomorrow we will run faster, stretch out our arms farther... And one fine morning - So we beat on, boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past._

*Jordan Baker:* _I like large parties, they're so intimate. At small parties there isn't any privacy._

*Jay Gatsby:*
-_My life, old sport, my life...has got to be like this. It's got to keep going up.
-I knew that when I kissed this girl, I would be forever wed to her.
-It's so sad, because it's so hard to make her understand. It's so hard to make her understand! I've gotten all these things for her! I've gotten all these things for her and now she just... she just wants to run away._

The innocence! I can't! Delusional Dreamers like Gatsby always gets me! (Daisy, you bitch!)

*Gone Girl (2014 Movie) *

* *









The whole monologue is amazing, but specially this lines: 


_"I am so much happier now that I'm dead...
[*]You befriend a local idiot. Harvest the details of her humdrum life...
[*]Invite pregnant idiot into your home, and ply her with lemonade...
[*]you need to clean, poorly, like he would...
[*]and because you're you, you don't stop there...
[*]She only smiles, in a chagrined loving manner, and then presents her mouth for fucking...
[*]She likes what he likes, so evidently, he's a vinyl hipster who loves fetish manga...
[*]I drink canned-beer watching Adam Sandler movies...
[*]And what's the point of being together if you're not the happiest?"_
I love this kind of condescending "in your face!", no-nonsense lines. I carry on a similar monologue in my mind at social situations.



*The Walk (2015 movie)*

*Philippe Petit:* _This is Impossible. But I am still going to do it._

The phrase is simple. But when you see what he's talking about, it becomes really powerful.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, yeah, when a director can play off of something unexpected and make it TEN times what it would have been....that is a Master at work.
> 
> Didn't know that about Top Gun, I bet impromptu scenes surround Tom Cruise, he's very intense. Always liked him, don't care about any haters.
> 
> Also, in Heat, when Al Pacino says something like:
> 
> Sleazeball(can't remember name): Oh fuck, why did I get involved with that bitch??
> Pacino: Cuz she had a GREAT ASS!!
> 
> That was impromptu and what's his face was truly surprised. haha
> 
> Aaaaand, Han Solo, being lowered into cryptonite, Harrison Ford responds to Princess Leia's "I love you" with, unscripted, "I know." and they kept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:



Reading through this again makes me lol again. 80s were such a great time. Many great high fives and handshakes. 

"What do you need me for?" says Arnold

Then from the darkness Apollo says, "Cuz some fool accused you of being the best." lol








*Dutch*: So why don't you use the regular army? What do you need us for?
*Dillon*: 'Cause some damn fool accused you of being the best.
[_Dutch turns around and sees Dillon sitting in a chair in another room_]
*Dutch*: Dillon! You son of a bitch!
[_They arm wrestle in mid-air during a handshake, Dillon is apparently losing the contest_]
*Dutch*: What's the matter? The CIA got you pushing too many pencils? Huh? Had enough?
*Dillon*: Make it easy on yourself, Dutch.
[_Dillon begins to lose further_]
*Dillon*: OK, OK, OK!
*Dutch*: You never did know when to quit, huh?
*Dillon*: Damned good to see ya, Dutch.
*Dutch*: What is this fucking tie business?
*Dillon*: Aw, come on, forget about my tie, man.


----------



## johnnyyukon

FearAndTrembling said:


> Reading through this again makes me lol again. 80s were such a great time. Many great high fives and handshakes.
> 
> "What do you need me for?" says Arnold
> 
> Then from the darkness Apollo says, "Cuz some fool accused you of being the best." lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dutch*: So why don't you use the regular army? What do you need us for?
> *Dillon*: 'Cause some damn fool accused you of being the best.
> [_Dutch turns around and sees Dillon sitting in a chair in another room_]
> *Dutch*: Dillon! You son of a bitch!
> [_They arm wrestle in mid-air during a handshake, Dillon is apparently losing the contest_]
> *Dutch*: What's the matter? The CIA got you pushing too many pencils? Huh? Had enough?
> *Dillon*: Make it easy on yourself, Dutch.
> [_Dillon begins to lose further_]
> *Dillon*: OK, OK, OK!
> *Dutch*: You never did know when to quit, huh?
> *Dillon*: Damned good to see ya, Dutch.
> *Dutch*: What is this fucking tie business?
> *Dillon*: Aw, come on, forget about my tie, man.


omg. LMFAO. That was amazing. hahahahahaha


----------



## johnnyyukon

Howard Hepburn said:


> *The Fight Club (1999):*
> 
> Every word from the movie.




Oh man, too true.



I could just upload the entire movie, but I'll just do one of my favorites (obviously they're all my favorite):















AND SOME MORE!! These pretty short:













lol, punchline is at the end








I have....


----------



## BatFlapClap

Amélie: At least you'll never be a vegetable - Even artichokes have hearts. (Amélie, 2001)

Amélie: It's better to help people than garden gnomes. (Amélie, 2001)

Jareth: It's only forever, not long at all. (Labyrinth, 1986)

Maria: My heart wants to sing every song it hears. (The Sound of Music, 1965)

Dr. Pearl: People say, You must have been the class clown. And I say, No, I wasn't. But I sat next to the class clown, and I studied him. (Waiting for Guffman, 1996)


----------



## Ausserirdische

All of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Felipe

From Batman The Dark Knight

Joker: We really should stop this fight, otherwise we'll miss the fireworks.
Batman: There won't be any fireworks.
Joker: And here we go...
*nothing happens*
*Batman: What were you trying to prove? That deep down, everyone is as ugly as you? You're alone!*


* *


----------



## Vast Silence

*eats popcorn while watching everything burn*


----------



## tanstaafl28

"Let's show this prehistoric bitch how we do things downtown." The one, the ONLY Ghostbusters

"Who are you?" 

"No one of consequence." 

"I must know." 

"Get used to disappointment." -Princess Bride


----------



## isamanthax

"Get in the water! Get in!
I'm sorry. Get in the water, baby. Baby would you get in?" - _The Notebook_

"Here's my card." Then he literally holds up a damn Joker's card. - _The Dark Knight_

"I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you?" - _Goodfellas_ This whole scene get's me. 

These are all hilariously good.


----------



## AdamNY

"Sit yo five dollar azz down before I make change" -- Nino Brown. LMAO


----------



## Noctis

"If you are Scottish Lord, then I am Mickey Mouse!"


----------



## Noctis

"I finally remembered my Charlemagne. Let my armies be the rocks and the trees and the birds in the sky."


----------



## Noctis

"Dad you are gonna have to use the machine gun! Dad, eleven o' clock!" "What happens at eleven o clock?" "Twelve, eleven, ten, eleven o' clock fire!"


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Zaknafein

I love so many movies, and use the quotes from them in everyday life, so... 

"In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women." I've actually kinda modified and used this one on my first lecture ever, when we got asked to say something about ourselfes. So I just randomly remembered and said that I've picked my course because in future I want money power and women xD 
"I always say the truth, even when I lie" 

These two are from Scarface (1983). Both said by Al Pacino, playing as Tony Montana. 

"Welly, welly, welly, welly, welly, welly, well. To what do I owe the extreme pleasure of this surprising visit?"

- Alex DeLarge, Clockwork Orange (1971)

"Remember those posters that said, "Today is the first day of the rest of your life"? Well, that's true of every day but one - the day you die."

- Lester Burnham, American Beauty (1999)

"Out of the fire of love come ashes. Even the greatest love eventually fizzles out. "

- Alfredo, Cinema Paradiso (1988)

"You see, in this world there's two kinds of people, my friend: Those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig. "

- Blondie, The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966)

"Kiss me. When I'm being fucked, I like to get kissed a lot. "

- Sonny, Dog Day Afternoon (1975)

"Women! What can you say? Who made 'em? God must have been a fuckin' genius. The hair... They say the hair is everything, you know. Have you ever buried your nose in a mountain of curls... just wanted to go to sleep forever? Or lips... and when they touched, yours were like... that first swallow of wine... after you just crossed the desert. Tits. Hoo-ah! Big ones, little ones, nipples staring right out at ya, like secret searchlights. Mmm. Legs. I don't care if they're Greek columns... or secondhand Steinways. What's between 'em... passport to heaven. I need a drink. Yes, Mr Sims, there's only two syllables in this whole wide world worth hearing: pussy. Hah! Are you listenin' to me, son? I'm givin' ya pearls here. "

- Frank Slade, Scent of a Woman (1992)

"Only don't tell me you're innocent. Because it insults my intelligence and makes me very angry. "

- Michael Corleone, The Godfather (1972)

"I make him an offer he don' refuse. Don' worry. "

- Vito Corleone, The Godfather Part II (1974)

"Get busy living, or get busy dying. "

- Andy Dufresne, The Shawshank Redemption (1994)

"I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker"

- Jules, Pulp Fiction (1994)

"I'm not interested in friends from those places, and I don't trust politicians! "

- Noodles, Once Upon a Time in America (1984)

"For as long as I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster. To me that was better than being president of the United States. To be a gangster was to own the world. "

- Henry Hill, Goodfellas (1990)

"Heeere's Johnny!"

- Jack Torrance, The Shining (1980)

"But I tried, didn't I? Goddamnit, at least I did that. "

- McMurphy, One flew over the cuckoo's nest (1975)

"Wanting people to listen, you can't just tap them on the shoulder anymore. You have to hit them with a sledgehammer, and then you'll notice you've got their strict attention. "

John Doe, Se7en (1995)

And the final one, my everyday quote, the one I live by

"Yeah, fuck it man. Can't be worried about that shit, life goes on man."

- Dude, The Big Lebowski (1998)


----------



## Old Man Aragorn




----------



## Mercedene

_“Push yourself. Don't Settle. Just live well. Just LIVE.”_ ― Jojo Moyes, Me Before You


----------



## Wolf

*Arrow *- TV Show

"_But I also felt something else - pride, because I had taken up arms against someone who sought to do ill against my family. And I realized what I had done was necessary. You see... I have replaced evil with death._" - Ra's al Ghul


----------



## charmaine21

"I've learned that home isn't a place, it's a feeling."
-Love, Rosie


----------



## CristinBattaglia

Hate story, Love story!! LOL!!!


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Psychos don't explode in sun light, I don't care how crazy they are.- Seth, from dusk till dawn


----------



## FearAndTrembling

"That's how history advances, plugging its memory as one plugs one's ears. Luis exiled to Cuba, Nino discovering in his turn plots woven against him, can be cited reciprocally to appear before the bar of history. She doesn't care, she understands nothing, she has only one friend, the one Brando spoke of in Apocalypse: horror. That has a name and a face.

I'm writing you all this from another world, a world of appearances. In a way the two worlds communicate with each other. Memory is to one what history is to the other: an impossibility.

Legends are born out of the need to decipher the indecipherable. Memories must make do with their delirium, with their drift. A moment stopped would burn like a frame of film blocked before the furnace of the projector. Madness protects, as fever does."

-Sans Soleil 



The most recent movie I watched had some good ones. Beasts of No Nation about child soldiers in Africa. This is the child soldier speaking:

*Agu*: Bullet is just eating everything, leaves, trees, ground, person. Eating them. Just making person to bleed everywhere. We are just like wild animals now, with no place to be going. Sun, why are you shining at this world? I am wanting to catch you in my hands, to squeeze you until you can not shine no more. That way, everything is always dark and nobody's ever having to see all the terrible things that are happening here.

*Agu*: I saw terrible things... and I did terrible things. So if I'm talking to you, it will make me sad and it will make you too sad. In this life... I just want to be happy in this life. If I'm telling this to you... you will think that... I am some sort of beast... or devil. I am all of these things... but I also having mother... father... brother and sister once. They loved me.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

"Leave the gun. Take the cannolli." Clemenza, The Godfather

"Is it true.... Michaeeeeeeel?"
"No."
_you fucking schifosa_ :laughing:

- Kay & Michael Corleone, The Godfather

"It's cold out here, my brother. You know us black folk not used to this cold air. We the tropical people, you understand? Let them Europeans deal with this madness!"
"Why yo tropical ass sittin' on the goddamn cooler then?"
"To keep you fools from drinking this poison, that's why."
"Man you better get yo shilekum shilom ass up off this cooler and pass me a motherfuckin' brew!"

- Sharif & Caine, Menace II Society 

"Man you better go somewhere with that 'black power' shit! You know that shit gets no play in this ride! _*turns up 'Can't Fuck Wit a ***** by DJ Quik*_" - Stacy, Menace II Society


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

"I got these cheese burgers man... they some double cheese burgers"
"*****, I don't want no motherfuckin' burger, ***** I just ate-"
"Man, I'll suck yo dick, man!"
"The fuck did you say?"
"I said, I'll suck yo dick man *_pleading_*"
"Suck on this, you bitch ass trick!! *_shoots crackhead thrice, murdering him_*"

"*_kicks crackhead's body_* Ayo, any y'all want a hamburger? What's wrong, y'all ain't want no hamburger? I got it off that base head"

- crackhead and O-Dog, Menace II Society


----------



## allergy

"For someone who was never meant for this world, I must confess I'm suddenly having a hard time leaving it. Of course, they say every atom in our bodies was once part of a star. Maybe I'm not leaving... maybe I'm going home." - Gattaca, 1997


----------



## Veggie

Not a movie, but there isn't a thread for favorite TV show quotes and I don't feel like creating one.

I've been watching season five of New Girl all day. I feel like there's about twenty quotable moments at least each episode.

CeCe and Jess getting high watching Anne of Green Gables for a bachelorette party made my night. The shot of all the smoke in front of Gilbert's face... xD

Then when they're stuck with mall security after shop lifting and with the baby shoes in the lost and found...

"Okay, how do we get out of here? How, how? Before the cops come?"

"Oh!! YES. ...Okay. Guys. Here's how we get out of here. We dress up in the clothes *whispers* from the lost and found... then we start crying, and then he comes back in *sneaky smile* and he's like... where are the girls? ...this is just babies in here."

" ...You're incredibly high."

I really don't know why that was so funny to me, but I've been laughing on and off for like twenty minutes now.


----------



## furblug

"Too weird to live, too rare to die" Fear and loathing in Las Vegas.

" - This is it, Joel. It's going to be gone soon.
- I know.
- What do we do?
- Enjoy it. "
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Hollow Ichigo quotes


(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "What are you doing, partner? If you just stand there... I'll kill you!"

(To the manifestation of Ichigo's Quincy powers) "He's strong... Zangetsu... train him well... because one day, that power will become all mine."

(To Byakuya Kuchiki) "Who am I? I have no name!" 

(To Gō Koga) "Who am I? How can you ask such a stupid question? I am who I am!"

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "I'm going to keep getting closer and closer to you. And not just day after day, oh no. It's going to happen much faster than that! See I'm already closer to you than I was a moment ago. And I'll keep getting closer and closer to you, until I swallow you up and then, you'll disappear. Things are not turning out well for you at all, are they? (laughs) See you around."

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "I am... Zangetsu!"

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "Ichigo, I don't know if you understand or not,... but, Zangetsu and I have always been one and the same. Both Zangetsu and I are a part of your spiritual power, and I was apart of Zangetsu! We all share the same body, and whenever the 'dominant' person changes, the outer appearance also changes. When one is dominated by 'life', one is flesh. When one is dominated by 'death', one becomes bones. It's the same reasoning. My power expanded, and so the ruling power went to me. And this way, Zangetsu became a part of me instead. The more you try to use Zangetsu's power, the easier it is for me to control your soul!"

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "Ichigo, what's the difference between a king and his horse? I don't mean kiddy shit like "One's a person and one's an animal" or "One has two legs and one has four." If their form, ability and power were exactly the same, why is it that one becomes the king and controls the battle, while the other becomes the horse and carries the king?! There's only one answer. Instinct! In order for identical beings to get stronger and gain the power they need to become king, they must search for more battles and power! They thirst for battle, and live to mercilessly, crush, shred, and slice their enemies! Deep, deep within our body lies the honed instinct to kill, and slaughter our enemies! But you don't have that! You don't have those pure, base instincts! You fight with your brain. You try to defeat your enemies with logic! And it doesn't work! You're trying to cut them with a sheathed sword! That's why you're weaker than me, Ichigo!"

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "I'm not gonna have it, Ichigo. I don't know about Zangetsu, but I refuse to carry a king who's weaker than me and get cut to ribbons with him. If you're weaker than me, then I'll destroy you, and take your crown for myself."

(To Ichigo Kurosaki) "Shit. Looks like your instincts, and your desire to fight, aren't completely gone. Guess there's no way around it. You got me. I have to recognize you as the king, for now. But don't you ever forget! Don't forget that either one of us can become the king or the horse. If you ever give me the chance. I'll drag you down and crush your skull! And one last warning. If you really want to control my power, make sure you don't get yourself killed before I come back!"

(Before helping Ichigo defeat the manifestation of his Quincy powers) "Well, there's no point if my landlord's gonna croak."





Bleach quotes, Episode 234-235


Muramasa: Now, Kurosaki Ichigo. I'm interested in you and your Shinigami powers. What was that power of yours? How were you able to transform like that?
Ichigo Kurosaki: Why the hell should I bother telling you anything?
Muramasa: You still don't get it. Before me, your power means nothing. Now stop resisting and answer my question.
Ichigo Kurosaki: And if I don't?
Muramasa: You're foolish.
Ichigo Kurosaki: You bastard!

Zangetsu: Open yourself. Open yourself to your instinct. To the dark part of yourself hidden deep within. Come! Show it to me!
Ichigo Kurosaki: Wise Old man...
Muramasa: Awake now, Kurosaki Ichigo? Let it break free. Free your inner instinct.
Ichigo Kurosaki: I-I can't move!
Muramasa: Now show me! Show me your inner self!
Muramasa: He's coming.
Hollow Ichigo: Yo. You rang?

Ichigo Kurosaki: What the-? What the hell's going on here? Why's he here?
Muramasa: Fascinating. This world exists inside a Shinigami. In it there resides yet another Kurosaki Ichigo. And his reiatsu is just like a Hollow's. What exactly are you?
Hollow Ichigo: Me? I'm his true form. I guess you could say I'm his instincts.
Muramasa: His instincts? I see. So that was you. That power Kurosaki Ichigo used in his fight against me... He was just like a Hollow. I see. So you're the source of that power.
Hollow Ichigo: Maybe. Now I've got some questions. What the shit are _you_?
Muramasa: I'm the Zanpakutou Muramasa. I set Zanpakutou free. Zanpakutou come when they hear my voice. And I have the ability to awaken their inner instincts...
Muramasa: Very well. Since you have the same powers as a Hollow, and are the embodiment of Kurosaki Ichigo's instincts, I shall use my powers to release your inner instincts.
Muramasa: Done already?
Hollow Ichigo: Heh!


Muramasa: He's... Looks like this time will be different.
Hollow Ichigo: Not bad.
Muramasa: I'm not here to play. If you've got some sort of real power, then show me.
Hollow Ichigo: Interesting.
Ichigo Kurosaki: Damn it... They're inside my soul and they're just messing around...

Muramasa: This speed... This power...
Hollow Ichigo: I'm digging this. I haven't let loose like this in a long time.
Muramasa: And his unchanged appearance...
Ichigo Kurosaki: He's pushing him back?
Hollow Ichigo: Get down here, Zanpakutou! You ain't done yet, are you?
Muramasa: Impressive. I didn't expect to be pressured like this. You are a Hollow, aren't you? When I freed Zangetsu from Kurosaki Ichigo's body, you were set free as well. And you are what transformed Kurosaki Ichigo into that strange new being. Am I wrong?
Hollow Ichigo: Maybe, maybe not.
Muramasa: It doesn't matter. If that's all true, it means I never needed to bother with you in the first place. The relationship between Zanpakutou and Shinigami is one of conversation and understanding. But now I know there can be another facet like you that must be suppressed as well. This is very intriguing.
Hollow Ichigo: Hey, if I didn't know better, I'd say you were mocking me. Him, suppress me?
Muramasa: Am I wrong?
Hollow Ichigo: Damn straight you are.
Muramasa: Then what's the answer?
Hollow Ichigo: You don't need to know! Besides, what's so special about Ichigo...about us? What's your angle?
Muramasa: You'll see someday.
Hollow Ichigo: I see. Anyways, I don't know what you're planning, but you ain't getting away with it. I'm gonna devour Ichigo and take over his body for good. That's my instinct.
Muramasa: Is that so? So you'd oppose me no matter what I say, then. Then I will destroy you, and end this quickly.

Hollow Ichigo: Whatsamatter? That all you got?
Hollow Ichigo: You don't really think you're fast enough to catch me, do you?
Muramasa: No, I don't. Now settle down.
Hollow Ichigo: I dunno what you're up to, but- What the-?! Can't...move...
Muramasa: What's wrong? Is that it?
Hollow Ichigo: Shit... Shaddap...
Ichigo Kurosaki: That's what happened to me... What is that? Is that his...?
Muramasa: You're just another Hollow. I have no need of your power. Begone.

Hollow Ichigo: You...
Ichigo Kurosaki: Enough. You're not getting away with this anymore.
Muramasa: He recovered from my technique in such a short time... What is he?
Hollow Ichigo: Why the hell did you step up to help me?
Ichigo Kurosaki: It's got nothing to do with you. I am who I am. And you're a part of me. That's it.
Hollow Ichigo: You never miss a chance to sound profound.
Ichigo Kurosaki: I don't know what you might try to pull without Zangetsu around. And I don't know what to do, either. But we've got a job to do. You know what I mean?
Hollow Ichigo: God, you piss me off.
Muramasa: What an odd scene this is. Were you protecting your Hollow powers?
Ichigo Kurosaki: He may have originally been a Hollow. But now he's a part of me. Of course, I'm satisfied if he just leaves me alone. But you're an outsider, and I want you out of here.
Muramasa: Kurosaki Ichigo... What are you? The way you speak... But I simply can't fathom a relationship between a Shinigami and a Hollow.
Ichigo Kurosaki: Look Muramasa, or whatever your name is... You've been calling me a Shinigami this whole time. I'm a human!
Muramasa: Forcing me out through sheer willpower? You fascinate me to no end, Kurosaki Ichigo.
Ichigo Kurosaki: You've waited long enough.
Ichigo Kurosaki: I'm taking myself back. And to do that, I need to take old man Zangetsu back, too. That's who I am. I won't lose! Let's go!


----------



## wilson

nádej said:


> "It's all happening." - _Almost Famous_


I love the quote.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

_GoldenEye (1995)_


Natalya Simonova: Who are you?
James Bond: I work for the British government. The more you tell me the more I can help you.

Natalya Simonova: Do you destroy every vehicle you get into?
James Bond: Standard operating procedure. Boys with toys.

James Bond: Natalya...
Natalya Simonova: You think I'm impressed? All of you with your guns, your killing, your death. For what? So you can be a hero? All the heroes I know are dead. How can you act like this? How can you be so cold?
James Bond: It's what keeps me alive.
Natalya Simonova: No. It's what keeps you alone.

Natalya Simonova: On the train, when you told him to kill me, and that I meant nothing to you, did you mean it?
James Bond: Yes. Basic rule: always call their bluff.

Natalya Simonova: What is it with you and moving vehicles? 

Natalya Simonova: [Kissing in a field] I suppose there's someone watching.
James Bond: There's no one within twenty-five miles, believe me.
Jack Wade: [Out of nowhere] Yo, Jimbo! 
Jack Wade: Maybe you two would like to finish debriefing each other at Guantanamo, hmm?
James Bond: You ready?
Natalya Simonova: I'm not going on a helicopter with you. No plane. No train. Nothing that moves.
James Bond: Darling, what could possibly go wrong, eh?


----------



## Katherine7

"All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us."

"With great power comes great responsibility."

"Why are you trying so hard to fit in when you were born to stand out?"

"Don’t ever let somebody tell you you can’t do something, not even me. Alright? You dream, you gotta protect it. People can’t do something themselves, they wanna tell you you can’t do it. If you want something, go get it. Period."

"May the force be with you." and "I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Evalumus

Not from a movie, it's my favorite tv show;

"Why people in this world hate what is not them. 
Why they fear all they don't know. Why they hate themselves most of all. 
For being weak. For being old. 
For being everything altogether that is not God-like."
-Joan Clayton (Penny Dreadful)


----------



## FearAndTrembling




----------



## Penny

"You can doo eet!" Rob Schneider


----------



## Lollapalooza

The Cider house rules
Candy: _I just want to sit here and do nothing._
Homer: _To do nothing. It's a great idea, really. Maybe if I just wait and see long enough, then I won't have to do anything or decide anything, you know? I mean, maybe if I'm lucky enough, someone else will decide and choose and do things for me._
Candy: _What are you talking about?_
Homer: _But then again, maybe I won't be that lucky. And it's not my fault. It's not your fault. And that's just it. Someone's gonna get hurt, and it's no one's fault._


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## pwlife

_"Dude, I almost had you."_ - Brian O'Connor (The Fast & Furious)

Just reminds me of their long and big-hearted friendship during their careers. Such a tragic loss.


----------



## warxzawa

i always laugh with "rockstars have kidnapped my son" from almost famous


----------



## Energumen

"My father put a gun to his head, and assured him that either his brains or his signature would be on the contract. That's a true story. That's my family, Kay, not me."
—Al Pacino as Michael Corleone in _The Godfather_

Another quote from the same film: "Take the gun. Leave the cannolis."
—Richard Castellano as Peter Clemenza


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Wolverine (2013)

Jean Grey: Wake up, wake up, wake up.
Jean Grey: Wake up.
Jean Grey: Where were you?
Logan: Nagasaki.
Jean Grey: That far back?
Logan: You're here.
Jean Grey: Of course.
Logan: Can you stay?
Jean Grey: You know I can't.
Logan: Jean, I'm so sorry.
Jean Grey: I know.
Logan: I'll never hurt you or anyone ever again. I made a vow.
Jean Grey: A solemn vow?
Logan: You're making fun of me.
Jean Grey: It's too late.
Logan: No! No, Jean! No, no, no! Please!
Jean Grey: You can't hide.
Logan: No, no, no! Please!
Jean Grey: You can't hide!
Logan: No, Jean! No!
Logan: No.

Cashier: You're not a hunter, are you?
Logan: Not anymore.

Logan: Who are you?
Yukio: Me? I'm Yukio.
Logan: And?
Yukio: I've been trying to find you for over a year.
Logan: Why?
Yukio: To give you that. My employer wanted you to have it.
Logan: Who's your employer?
Yukio: Master Yashida.
Yukio: He said it belongs to you, and that he's paying all debts. Master Yashida is dying. He wants to say thank you for saving his life all those years ago. He knows that you are a... busy man. But he very much wants to say his goodbye in person.
Logan: All right, where is he?
Yukio: Tokyo.
Logan: Wait... I'm not going to Japan.
Yukio: It would be dishonorable for you to refuse his request.
Logan: Well, apologize to Mr. Yashida, I'm not going to Tokyo. All right? I've got things to do.
Yukio: Do not apologize. It's been an honor just to meet the Wolverine.
Logan: That's not who I am anymore, you understand?
Yukio: Interesting.
Yukio: Why did you go into that bar, if not to seek justice?
Logan: I don't know.
Yukio: You don't know.
Logan: No!
Yukio: I think you know.
Logan: Pull over.
Yukio: You are a soldier.
Logan: No, I'm not. Pull over.
Yukio: You are a soldier.
Logan: Pull over, now!
Logan: Now.

Yukio: You are a soldier, and you seek what all soldiers do.
Logan: And what's that?
Yukio: An honorable death. An end to your pain.
Logan: Who says I'm in pain?
Yukio: A man who has nightmares every night of his life is in pain.

Logan: So, what happened to the badass in boots?
Yukio: Master Yashida is traditional.
Yukio: One eye on the past and the other on the future.

Yashida: Kuzuri. You look the same. But, then, that is no surprise.
Yashida: Dr. Green. Leave us, please.
Dr. Green: Five minutes, no more.
Yashida: My oncologist.
Logan: Well done.
Yashida: The painting is from the village of my birth. It depicts the bravery and skill of the Black Clan. Ninja warriors. They served my family for seven centuries.
Yashida: I didn't send for you only to thank you, Logan. I wanted to repay you. To offer you something no one else can. A gift to equal the life you gave to me.
Logan: I don't need anything.
Yashida: Not a thing. Eternity can be a curse. It hasn't been easy for you, living without time. The losses you have had to suffer. A man can run out of things to live for. Lose his purpose. Become a ronin. A samurai without a master. I can end your eternity. Make you mortal.
Logan: What they did to me, what I am, can't be undone.
Yashida: Yashida Industries can do anything. We have reason to believe your ability to heal can be passed.
Logan: Passed?
Yashida: From you to another. You have struggled long enough, Logan.
Logan: I'm confused. I came here to say goodbye to a man I once knew.
Yashida: I am the same man. I was not ready to die then. I am not ready to die now. But you are... aren't you?
Logan: Are you offering to kill me?
Yashida: No. Not right away. You can live a long and ordinary life. Fall in love, have a family... grow old. And one day, die an ordinary death. It can be done.
Logan: Yeah, look, nice to see you again. Sorry you got sick.
Yashida: Please, Logan-san. I need you again. I fear for my family. I fear for everything I have built.
Dr. Green: Enough. You should leave.
Yashida: Please, Logan-san. They're going to kill her.
Logan: Who?
Yashida: Mariko, my granddaughter. She is my treasure. She must be protected.
Logan: You don't want what I've got.
Yashida: Kuzuri. Kuzuri!

Yashida: Eternity can be a curse... Kuzuri. You have no pain, Kuzuri? How old are you?
Jean Grey: Interesting offer. What are you doing turning the old man down? I thought you wanted to be with me.
Logan: Come here.

Mariko: Kuzuri.

Logan: You want to be left alone.
Mariko: Yes.
Logan: I understand.
Mariko: Do you?
Logan: Oh, yeah. Trust me.

Jean Grey: That's a lot of blood. I thought you were done being the hero.
Logan: But these guys were... trying to kill her.
Jean Grey: Just let it go. It's not hard to die. Come to me.

Logan: Hey. Thank you. I never needed this before.
Mariko: What? Help?

Mariko: Nothing is without meaning.

Mariko: To disobey my father would be to dishonor him. I don't expect you to understand. You're not Japanese.

Logan: I was here when it happened. It's how I met your grandfather. We hid in there.
Mariko: I heard the stories. My grandfather would say... what happened here was proof that everything in the world finds peace. Eventually. That man can recover from anything. Maybe you, too.
Mariko: You don't sleep very well. You call out in the night. Who's Jean?

Mariko: This isn't right. You need this tied like a proper samurai.
Logan: Your grandfather called me a ronin. A samurai without a master. He said I was destined to live forever... with no reason to live.
Mariko: Was he right?
Logan: Yes.
Mariko: Still?

Jean Grey: Hey. What are you doing? This isn't going to end well. Everyone you love dies.

Mariko: Kuzuri. Do you know what that means? An animal. A fierce creature with long claws and sharp teeth. It fears nothing. When I was a girl, I had nightmares. I'd wake up and run to my parents. My father would get angry. "Go back to sleep. Face your fears." My grandfather was different. He told me stories about Kuzuri, his friend. Who he met at the bottom of a well. He said the Kuzuri was magical and saved his life. He said Kuzuri would protect me, too, as I slept in my bed.
Mariko: Who's Jean? Is she like you? What happened to her?
Logan: She died. I killed her. Along with the Kuzuri.

Shingen: Did you know I studied biology in college? Genetics. There are genes that skip generations. Recessive genes. Eyes. Hair. Talent. Temperament. Not every child gets the same. My father saw little of himself in me. But in you... he faced a mirror.

Logan: Don't hit my friends. Where's Mariko?
Shingen: She's gone. That Viper bitch took her. It was my father's obsession... with mutation, with God's mistakes... like you and her, that ruined this house.
Logan: You tried to kill your daughter. Live with that.
Shingen: What kind of monster are you?
Logan: The Wolverine.

Yashida: Your mistake was to believe that a life without end... can have no meaning. It is the only life that can. Hold on. We are almost there. The peace, the peace you've wanted. Your reward. You know, I'm giving you the very death... you longed for. This feeling... to be invincible... like you.
Mariko: You are a monster.
Yashida: Mariko. It's me. Your grandfather.
Mariko: I buried my grandfather.
Logan: You asked me to come say goodbye. Sayonara.
Logan: Are you all right?
Mariko: Logan.

Jean Grey: Logan. Logan. You're here.
Logan: Of course.
Jean Grey: Can you stay?
Logan: I can't.
Jean Grey: Yes, you can. This is what you wanted.
Jean Grey: I'm all alone here. You put me here.
Logan: I love you, Jean. I always will.

Mariko: Am I wrong to think you might visit me soon?
Mariko: Stay.
Logan: I can't, princess. I'm a soldier, and I've been hiding too long.

Logan: What do you want?
Erik Lensherr: There are dark forces, Wolverine. Human forces building a weapon... that could bring about the end of our kind. What do I want? I want your help.
Logan: Why would I trust you?
Erik Lensherr: You wouldn't.
Charles Xavier: Hello, Logan.
Logan: How is this possible?
Charles Xavier: As I told you a long time ago... you are not the only one with gifts.


----------



## Veggie

"But my image of you is a shadowy figure smoking pot in a Corolla"

"You're high aren't you? ...do you want some grilled cheese?"

"Would any of you consider Crazy On You to be... a sad song?"

- Demolition


----------



## JaketheDog

Pulp fiction: 
Mia: Don't you hate that?
Vincent: What?
Mia: Uncomfortable silences. Why do we feel it's necessary to yak about bullshit in order to be comfortable?
Vincent: I don't know. That's a good question.
Mia: That's when you know you've found somebody special. When you can just shut the fuck up for a minute and comfortably enjoy the silence.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

STAHP IT!


_Arnold Schwarzenegger- Kindergarten Cop_


----------



## cuddlyone

"You don't know about real loss...because that only occurs when you love something more than you love yourself. I doubt you've ever dared to love anybody that much." - Good Will Hunting

"We don't read and write poetry because it's cute. We read and write poetry because we are members of the human race. And the human race is filled with passion, and medicine, law, business, engineering; these are noble pursuits and necessary to sustain life. But poetry, beauty, romance, love, these are what we stay alive for." - Dead Poets Society

"No matter what anybody tells you, words and ideas can change the world." - Dead Poets Society

"You'll never be a vegetable. Even artichokes have hearts." - Amelie

"Times are hard for dreamers." - Amelie

"No, I won't stop. For every minute of the rest of my life, I will fight." - Tangled

"Adventure is out there." - Up!


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Sin City (2005)

Jackie Boy: It's got you smoking there, bud.
Dwight: You shut the hell up, Jackie Boy. You're dead.
Dwight: I'm just imagining this, so shut the hell up.
Jackie Boy: Well, it tells you something about your state of mind, don't it?
Jackie Boy: It's got you hearing things.
Jackie Boy: It's got your nerves shot.
Jackie Boy: It's got you smoking.
Jackie Boy: You know it's true.
Jackie Boy: Nobody ever really quits.
Jackie Boy: A smoker's a smoker when the chips are down.
Jackie Boy: And your chips are down.
Dwight: I'm fine. You shut the hell up.
Jackie Boy: Will you look at that?
Jackie Boy: Ooh! Those hookers let you down.
Jackie Boy: What are you gonna do when you run outta gas, call AAA?
Jackie Boy: You sucker for the babes, you.
Jackie Boy: You ain't even gonna make it to the pits.
Dwight: You shut the hell up. I'll make it.
Jackie Boy: Not unless you keep your eyes on the road, sugar pie.
Jackie Boy: Ah, this is great.
Jackie Boy: Just like being in a buddy movie.
Dwight: Shut up!
Jackie Boy: Boy, you're screwed, you're out, you're finished.
Jackie Boy: Stick a fork in it.
Jackie Boy: You're swirling around the bottom of the bowl, nose-diving down the pipe.
Jackie Boy: It's over.
Jackie Boy: You're flushed.
Dwight: I can't bring myself to tell H.I.M. to shut up.
Dwight: Sure, he's an asshole.
Dwight: Sure, he's dead.
Dwight: Sure, I'm just imagining that he's talking.
Dwight: None of that stops the bastard from being absolutely right.

Dwight: I don't know what to do.
Jackie Boy: Better stop. You're making H.I.M. mad.
Dwight: Whatever you say.

Dwight: I'm the designated driver.

Dwight: What next?


Dwight: Get that gun out of my face or I'll smack ya.
Gail: Who do you think you are, giving orders?
Gail: You got what you wanted out of us.
Dwight: Shut up, Gail.
Gail: You got what you wanted out of me!
Gail: And you were gone, off playing with that barmaid.
Gail: Gone until you brought this unholy mess on us.

Dwight: Get that gun out of my face now!
Gail: Ah!
Gail: Bastard!
Gail: I forgot how quick you are.
Dwight: My warrior woman.
Dwight: She almost yanks my head clean off, shoving my mouth into hers so hard it hurts.
Dwight: Antaexplosion that blasts away the dull, gray years between the now and that one fiery night when she was mine.

Dwight: I'll always love you, baby.
Gail: Always... and never.

Dwight: The Valkyrie at my side is shouting and laughing with the pure, hateful, bloodthirsty joy of the slaughter, and so am I.
Dwight: The fire, baby. It'll burn us both.
Dwight: There's no place in this world for our kind of fire, my warrior woman, my Valkyrie.
Dwight: You'll always be mine.
Dwight: Always... and never.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Vampire Diaries, The Descent, S2E12


Jessica: Sir, are you ok?
Jessica: What happened?
Damon: I'm... Lost.
Jessica: And you're laying in the middle of the road?
Damon: Not that kind of lost.
Damon: Metaphorically. Existentially.
Jessica: Do you need help?
Damon: Well...
Damon: Yes, I do. Can you help me?
Jessica: You're drunk.
Damon: No. Uh, well, yes, a little maybe.
Damon: No, please don't leave. I really do need help.
Damon: Don't move.
Jessica: I don't want any trouble.
Damon: Neither do I.
Damon: But it's all I got, is trouble.
Jessica: Why can't I move?
Damon: What's your name?
Jessica: Jessica.
Damon: Hi, jessica.
Damon: I have a secret. I have a big one.
Damon: But I never said it out loud. I mean, what's the point?
Damon: It's not going to change anything. It's not going to make me good.
Damon: Make me adopt a puppy.
Damon: I can't be what other people want me to be.
Damon: What she wants me to be.
Damon: This is who I am, Jessica.
Jessica: Are you going to hurt me?
Damon: I'm not sure.
Damon: Because you... are my existential crisis.


----------



## Caveman Dreams




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

The Fate of the Furious (2017)


Cipher: You know what I like about you, Dom?
Cipher: You're a genuine outlaw.
Cipher: I mean, you're a man who lives by his own rules.
Cipher: Which is surprising, because when I saw you in Cuba, I heard about a guy who almost killed you with a motorcycle, and you let him keep his car?
Dom: Oh, that confused you?
Cipher: Hmm.
Dom: 'Course I could've taken his car.
Dom: But it's about something bigger.
Dom: This way... I changed him.
Cipher: That's not your responsibility.
Dom: But it's who I am.
Cipher: Is it?
Cipher: Let me ask you something, Dom.
Cipher: What's the best thing in your life?
Dom: Family.
Cipher: No, it's not.
Cipher: Not if you're being honest.
Cipher: It's the 10 seconds between start and finish, when you're not thinking about anything.
Cipher: No family, no obligations.
Cipher: Just you.
Cipher: Being free.
Cipher: I gotta tell you, this whole saving-the-world, Robin Hood nonsense you've been doing recently?
Cipher: It's bullshit.
Cipher: It's not you.
Cipher: Be who you are.
Cipher: Why live only a quarter mile at a time when you can live your whole life that way?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung




----------



## Ochi96

_Frodo:_ I can't do this, Sam.

_Sam:_ I know.
It's all wrong
By rights we shouldn't even be here.
But we are.
It's like in the great stories Mr. Frodo.
The ones that really mattered.
Full of darkness and danger they were,
and sometimes you didn't want to know the end.
Because how could the end be happy.
How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad happened.
But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow.
Even darkness must pass.
A new day will come.
And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer.
Those were the stories that stayed with you.
That meant something.
Even if you were too small to understand why.
But I think, Mr. Frodo, I do understand.
I know now.
Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back only they didn’t.
Because they were holding on to something.

_Frodo:_ What are we holding on to, Sam?

_Sam:_ *That there’s some good in this world, Mr. Frodo. And it’s worth fighting for.*


----------



## LaBelle

From _Star Trek Beyond_

*Spock*:	Fear of death is illogical.


*Bones*:	Fear of death is what keeps us alive.


----------



## Doctor Mindela

“The only true currency in this bankrupt world is what you share with someone else when you’re uncool.” -Lester Bangs (Almost Famous)


----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Elear

I suppose TV shows&anime could be listed to, as in the end the important matter is the quote.

I love one of Code Geass:

"Only those who should kill are those who are prepared to be killed"


----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Selena Grey

"Remember. The Force Will Be With You Always." 
Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Canis latrans

Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father.  Prepare to die.
-Princess Bride

https://homestuck.bandcamp.com/track/you-killed-my-father-prepare-to-die


----------



## Energumen

_Troy_

Achilles: There are no pacts between lions and men.


----------



## Asmodaeus

"_This is Sparta!_"


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Hollow Man

It would require a great philosopher and historian to explain the causes of the famous Seven Years' War in which Europe was engaged and in which Barry's regiment was now on its way to take part.

Though this encounter is not recorded in any history books, it was memorable enough for those who took part. 

It is well to dream of glorious war in a snug armchair at home, but it is a very different thing to see it first hand. And after the death of his friend, Barry's thoughts turned from those of military glory to those of finding a way to escape the service to which he was now tied for another six years. Gentlemen may talk of the age of chivalry, but remember the ploughmen, poachers and pickpockets whom they lead. It is with these sad instruments that your great warriors and kings have been doing their murderous work in the world.

all lines are from the narrator in _Barry Lyndon_


----------



## longlosttck




----------



## Hollow Man

*Jon*: You don't like my work?
*Vin*: I like it like I like a shot of whiskey first thing in the morning: it's good for about 10 minutes and then I want my coffee.

a mean line, but effective...from Tape.


*Jon*: Thanks, Vince.
*Vince*: [_confused_] What?
*Jon*: Thanks.
*Vince*: For what?
*Jon*: For all your *honesty*.

Another from Tape, the way the actors act is actually a lot better than a lot of the lines.


----------



## Xcopy

Chigurh: What's the most you've ever lost on a coin toss?
Proprietor: Sir?
Chigurh: The most. You ever lost. On a coin toss.
Proprietor: I don't know. I couldn't say.
[Chigurh tosses a quarter in the air, catches it, then places it on the counter with his hand over it]
Chigurh: Call it.
Proprietor: Call it?
Chigurh: [sighs] Yes.
Proprietor: For what?
Chigurh: Just call it.
Proprietor: Well, we need to know what we're callin' for here.
Chigurh: You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair.
Proprietor: I didn't put nothin' up.
Chigurh: Yes, you did. You've been putting it up your whole life. You just didn't know it. You know what date is on this coin?
Proprietor: No.
Chigurh: 1958. It's been traveling 22 years to get here. And now it's here. And it's either heads or tails, and you have to say. Call it.
Proprietor: Well, look...I need to know what I stand to win.
Chigurh: Everything.
Proprietor: ...How's that?
Chigurh: You stand to win everything. Call it.
Proprietor: All right. Heads, then.
[Chigurh removes his hand, revealing the proprietor made the correct call]
Chigurh: [suddenly] Well done! [flicks the quarter to the proprietor] Don't put it in your pocket.
Proprietor: Sir....?
Chigurh: Don't put it in your pocket. It's your lucky quarter.
Proprietor: Well, where do you want me to put it?
Chigurh: Anywhere, not in your pocket. Where it'll get mixed in with the others and become *just* a coin...which it is.

-No Country For Old Men


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Fmcboi

Use the force Luke-Obiwan XD


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## diMaggio

Here are two from _Revolver_ (2005).

"There is something about yourself that you don't know. Something that you will deny even exists, until it's too late to do anything about it. It's the only reason you get up in the morning. The only reason you suffer the shitty puss, the blood, the sweat and the tears. This is because you want people to know how good, attractive, generous, funny, wild and clever you really are. Fear or revere me, but please, think I'm special. We share an addiction. We're approval junkies. We're all in it for the slap on the back and the gold watch. The hip-hip-hoo-fuckin' rah. Look at the clever boy with the badge, polishing his trophy. Shine on you crazy diamond, because we're just monkeys wrapped in suits, begging for the approval of others."

"The greatest enemy will hide in the last place you would ever look."


----------



## longlosttck

“I never had any friends later on like the ones I had when I was twelve. Jesus, does anyone?”


----------



## Energumen

Princess Leia: I love you.
Han Solo: I know.


----------



## Mike555

I like the quote from "Forest Gamp": "Life is like a box of chocolate. You never know what you're gonna get.”


----------



## remarkable_remark

"You're never too old, to be young" 
~ Snow White


----------



## Rventurelli

"We got this man, we got it by the ass!"
(_George Romero's Dawn of the Dead_)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Nomendei

Crazy people don't know they're crazy. I know i'm crazy, therefore i'm not crazy, isn't that crazy? -captain jack sparrow


----------



## Rventurelli

"The light that shines twice as bright, burns for half as long"


----------



## Energumen

"We'll always have Paris."

"Here's looking at you, kid."

(both from _Casablanca_)


----------



## Dream_Crusader

MIB

Agent K: A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it. Fifteen hundred years ago everybody knew the Earth was the center of the universe. Five hundred years ago, everybody knew the Earth was flat, and fifteen minutes ago, you knew that humans were alone on this planet. Imagine what you'll know tomorrow.


----------



## shinedowness

Nomendei said:


> Crazy people don't know they're crazy. I know i'm crazy, therefore i'm not crazy, isn't that crazy? -captain jack sparrow


Funny. Jack Sparrow has been typed as ENTP while Johnny Depp is typed as INFP. But, anyway.

My favorite film quote is:

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...cfc11.jpg&sp=0d2840367d20af755c2fea321f86341c


----------



## Energumen

"My mom said there were feces everywhere."
"What are feces?"
"Baby mice."
"Awww..." 

_Donnie Darko_


----------



## kiwigrl

This might be tailored to Aussie and Kiwi humour but anyway I find the movie "The Castle" hilarious.


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## kiwigrl

MIRANDA PRIESTLY (The devil wears prada): By all means move at a glacial pace, you know how that thrills me.


----------



## The Dude

This back and forth always gets me...the bold is my favorite quote of all time. 

Principal: Mr. Madison, the Industrial Revolution changed the face of the modern novel forever. Discuss, citing specific examples.

[Billy clears his throat several times]

Billy Madison: Uh... Okay. The Industrial Revolution to me is just like a story I know called "The Puppy Who Lost His Way." The world was changing, and the puppy was getting... bigger.

[Later]

Billy Madison: So, you see, the puppy was like industry. In that, they were both lost in the woods. And nobody, especially the little boy - "society" - knew where to find 'em. Except that the puppy was a dog. But the industry, my friends, that was a revolution.

[Long pause]

Billy Madison: Knibb High football rules!

[the crowd erupts into cheers]

*Principal: Mr. Madison, what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.
*
Billy Madison: Okay, a simple "wrong" would've done just fine.


----------



## Rhothan

There are a lot of great quotes in the movie, and I know that 
* *




the cloning with the Tesla-device was all fake


, but the final line of The Prestige just blew my mind away: _"It takes great courage to step into that machine everytime, not knowing if I would be the man in the box, or in the prestige"._


----------



## Energumen

"They want you to say grace...THE BLESSING!"

_National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_


----------



## Cacaia

"Keeds" and "I made a funny" Splinter.*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II* (the 80's version)

"I think it's time to say goodbye to Prince Abooboo" Jafar. *Aladdin* (1992)

"I hate the way you talk to me
And the way you cut your hair
I hate the way you drive my car
I hate it when you stare
I hate your big dumb combat boots
And the way you read my mind
I hate you so much that it makes me sick
It even makes me rhyme
I hate the way you're always right
I hate it when you lie
I hate it when you make me laugh
Even worse when you make me cry
I hate the way you're not around
And the fact that you didn't call
But mostly I hate the way I don't hate you
Not even close, not even a little bit, not even at all." Kat. *10 Things I Hate About You.*

“A sword is a weapon. The art of swordsmanship is learning how to kill. That is the truth. What Miss Kaoru says is sweet and innocent talk that only those whose hands have never been stained with the blood of men can believe. But, to tell you the truth, I much prefer Miss Kaoru’s sweet and innocent talk over the truth, indeed I do!” Kenshin Himura, *Samurai X*


----------



## Energumen

"All I have in this world is my balls and my word, and I don't break them for no one."

—Tony Montana (Al Pacino) in _Scarface_


----------



## Folsom

[On putting a match out using your fingertips]
"The trick, Mr Potter, is not minding that it hurts."
- T.E Lawrence, Lawrence of Arabia

"What's the most you've ever lost on a coin toss?"
- Anton Chigurh, No Country For Old Men

"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the war room!"
- Dr. Strangelove


----------



## telepariah

*Hansel*: So I'm rappelling down Mount Vesuvius when suddenly I slip, and I start to fall. Just falling, ahh ahh, I'll never forget the terror. When suddenly I realize "Holy shit, Hansel, haven't you been smoking Peyote for six straight days, and couldn't some of this maybe be in your head?"
*Derek Zoolander*: And?
*Hansel*: And it was. I was totally fine. I've never even been to Mount Vesuvius.
*Olaf*: Cool story, Hansel.
*Hansel*: Thanks, Olaf.


----------



## Kaznos

_Once upon a time, a woman was picking up firewood. She came upon a poisonous snake frozen in the snow. She took the snake home and nursed it back to health. One day the snake bit her on the cheek. As she lay dying, she asked the snake: 'Why have you done this to me?'. And the snake answered: 'Look bitch, you know I was a snake.'_
Natural Born Killers


----------



## Fohra

"Two little mice fell in a bucket of cream. The first mouse quickly gave up and drowned. The second mouse, wouldn't quit. He struggled so hard that eventually he churned that cream into butter and crawled out. Gentlemen, as of this moment, I am that second mouse."

- Frank Abagnale Sr, Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance




----------



## Energumen

*"Sucking the marrow out of life doesn't mean choking on the bone."*
—Robin Williams as John Keating, _The Dead Poets Society_.


----------



## Rascal01

“That’s a Smith & Wesson, Professor, and you’ve had your six. Pop, pop.” James Bond to the Professor in Dr. No, circa 1962.

Rather comical, because the Professor had used a Colt .45 auto in an attempt to murder Bond. That pistol holds 8, a potentially fatal error.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## petrip

*“Uncomfortable silences. Why do we feel it’s necessary to yak about bullshit in order to be comfortable?” *
Pulp Fiction


----------



## kimjongethan

Anything in the movie Patton (1970).
When asked about the grips on his revolver he says:
"They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol."


----------



## TacoTach




----------



## HIX

"Hey Hey Hey, Hold on there cheese tits"

See if ya can guess the movie


----------



## ai.tran.75

i'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morpheus83

Piranha 3DD: 'Josh cut off his penis because something came out of my vagina!'


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Kaznos

Not exactly a movie but...
_'You were powerless, so you chose to do nothing. Did you think it would be different if you became stronger? Because it won't, maggot! Even if you do gain a little power, it would just be for show. Here one moment and gone the next. It's your actions, not your strength, that would lead you to victory. Yes, boy. The moment you make the decision to do something and act on it you win.'_


----------



## PlasticRenaissance




----------



## Energumen

Will: “He used to just put a belt, a stick, and a wrench on the kitchen table and say, ‘Choose.’”
Sean: “Well, I gotta go with the belt there.”
Will: “I used to go with the wrench.”
Sean: “Why?”
Will: “’Cause fuck him. That’s why.”

--_Good Will Hunting_


----------



## Folsom

"Never compromise. Not even in the face of Armageddon."
- Rorschach, Watchmen

(Criminal refusing a handshake from a crime boss)
"My hands are a little dirty."
" ... So are mine."
- Drive

"The first thought one tends to fear, to preserve the clay. It's fascinating. Before we even know what we are, we fear to lose it."
- Niander Wallace, Blade Runner 2049


----------



## bleghc

*the counselor*: so why did you sleep with emilie? do you think that part of you was getting uncomfortable with that closeness? you felt like you did not deserve todd’s friendship and you wanted to somehow externalize that feeling into action?
*bojack*: no, man. i think i’m just a dumb asshole. can’t it just be that? 
*the counselor*: when you do bad things, you have something you can point to when people eventually leave you. it’s not you, you tell yourself. it’s that bad thing you did. do you often keep people at arm’s length? are you afraid of being known and knowing others? she warned you that you wouldn’t want to know her.
*bojack*: yeah, she was right. it’s so sad that when you see someone as they really are; it ruins them.
*the counselor*: no, because that’s just theater. it allows you to think you’re in control but the whole idea of control is a myth. the universe is a wild beast. you can’t tame it. all you can do is try to live inside it.
-_ bojack horseman_ 

this isn't from a movie; it's from a show, but decided to put it in here anyway. also not a quote so much as it is a dialogue but this particular scene resonated with me in a way most shows and movies i've watched haven't.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## bigstupidgrin

Leave the gun. Take the cannoli


----------



## HannahB

“A little chance encounter could be the one you’ve waited for.”

(La La Land)


----------



## GabrielHum

"Life is like a box of chocolates. You just never know what you're gonna get." -Forest Gump ;-)


----------



## CuzItoldyaSo

Dark Knight:hearto I look like a man with a plan?


----------



## Surreal Snake

"You think I'm a worm like you"?

Tony Montana~ Scarface


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Gimme the keys, you fuckin' cocksucker ... motherfucker !!


----------



## Albatross

Young Allie:
So what?

Young Noah:
So it's not gonna be easy. It's gonna be really hard, and we're gonna have to work at this every day. But I wanna do that because I want you. I want all of you, forever, you and me, every day. Will you do something for me? Please? Will you just picture your life for me? Thirty years from now? Forty years from now? What's it look like? If it's with that guy, go. Go! I lost you once. I think I can do it again if I thought it's what you really wanted. But don't you take the easy way out.

Young Allie:
*What easy way?! There is no easy way. No matter what I do, somebody gets hurt!*

Young Noah:
Will you stop thinking about what everyone wants?! Stop thinking about what I want, what he wants, what your parents want. What do you want? What do you want?

Young Allie:
It's not that simple!

Young Noah:
What do you want? God damn it, what do you want?

Young Allie:
I have to go.


----------



## The Last

Almost everything from Monty Python's Holy Grail.






"She turned me into a newt....... I got better".


----------



## lostkokiri

“At least you'll never be a vegetable - even artichokes have hearts.” - Amélie


----------



## Redwizard

LOTR:
"Whom do you serve?"-"Saaaruman."
"You shall not pass!"
"Run,you fools!"
Last Samurai:"It was a very good conversation."


----------



## soupyfish

"I'm no good at being noble, but it doesn't take much to see that the problems of three little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world."


----------



## lilysocks

From no surrender (Alan Bleasdale movie. 1980s...ish)

i know i'm a nobody. but i'm nobody else's nobody.
'e was a very violent person when 'e was young, even when 'e wasn't young.
'boss! boss! boss! can you come?' 'is it urgent?' 'errr ... no. not yet'

From rosencrantz and guildenstern are dead. 
-'I want to go home' 'don't let them confuse you'

you don't understand the humiliation. We are actors! We're the opposite of people.
'Hamlet ... In love ... With the old man's daughter ... The old ... man ... _thinks_'. 'ahhhh '

From withnail and i

I demand to have some booze!
liar. You've got antifreeze!

From arsenic and old lace 
- 'you cannot count the one in Johannesburg. He died of pneumonia!' 'he wouldn't have died of pneumonia if I hadn't shot him.' 'no johnny, don't brag. You got twelve, and they got twelve. The old ladies is just as good as you are'

From a south african movie called white wedding

'what, you think I don't have money?' 'you think I don't have problems? I'm married to an Englishwoman'
'what's he saying?' 'I'm saying: south africa is a beautiful country'


----------



## michellejones

lostkokiri said:


> “At least you'll never be a vegetable - even artichokes have hearts.” - Amélie


That's my favorite as well!


----------



## Worriedfunction

_[Patrick Bateman]
There are no more barriers to cross. All I have in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil, all the mayhem I have caused and my utter indifference toward it I have now surpassed. My pain is constant and sharp and I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape, but even after admitting this, there is no catharsis. My punishment continues to elude me and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself. No new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing._

*"Vincent! Vincent! Where's the shore? We're too far out." - Anton
"You want to quit?" - Vincent 
"We're too far out!" - Anton 
"You want to quit?" - Vincent
"No!" - Anton
"Vincent! How are you doing this? Vincent, how have you done any of this? We have to go back." - Anton
"No, it's too late for that. We are closer to the other side," - Vincent 
"What other side? Do you want to drown us both?" - Anton 
"You want to know how I did it? This is how I did it, Anton: I never saved anything for the swim back," - Vincent*


WRITER

"You hypocrite. You damn cockroach."

STALKER

"Why... Why are you doing this to
me? He wants to destroy it, he
wants to destroy your hope, give it
to me!!"

STALKER (CONT’D)

"The people on this Earth have
nothing left. It’s the only place
they can come to when all hope is
gone. You came here yourselves, why
are you destroying people’s faith?"

WRITER

"Will you shut up! I see right
through you, you don’t give a damn
about people. You earn money off of
our misery. Hell, it’s not even
about the money. You enjoy yourself
here, you’re king and God in here.
You even decide who lives and who
dies you god damn cockroach. He
chooses, he decides, how do you
like that? I know now why stalkers
never go into the Room. What for?
You get drunk with power out here,
with mystery, with authority. What
else could you possibly want?"

STALKER

"No, no, that’s not true, you’re
wrong! A stalker isn’t allowed to
go into the Room. A stalker can’t
even go into the Zone with an
ulterior motive, remember
Porcupine. You’re right about me I
am a cockroach. I’ve never done
anything for this world and I
can’t. I couldn’t give anything to
my wife. I don’t and can’t have any
friends, but please don’t take my
only one away from me!

They already took everything from
me, behind the barbed wire.
Everything I have is here. Here, in
the Zone. My happiness. My freedom.
My dignity. It’s all here. And the
people I bring in here are just
like me, miserable, tormented. They
have nothing to hope for. No one can
help them, but I can, I the
cockroach, the cockroach can help
them! I weep for joy that I can
help them. That’s all, I don’t want
anything else."


----------



## impulsenine

"_Thousands of years ago the first man discovered how to make fire. He was probably burned at the stake he had taught his brothers to light, but he left them a gift they had not conceived of, and he lifted darkness off the earth. Through out the centuries there were men who took first steps down new roads, armed with nothing but their own vision. The great creators, the thinkers, the artists, the scientists, the inventors, stood alone against the men of their time. Every new thought was opposed. Every new invention was denounced. But the men of unborrowed vision went ahead. They fought, they suffered, and they paid - but they won_." - Howard Roark, The Fountainhead (1949)


----------



## Thoroku

"You're nothing but an unstable short-chained molecule! You have a weak electrochemical bond!"- Egon Spengler, Ghostbusters 2. I know it's not a famous quote or anything, but it's one of my favorites because I just love that he's insulting the slime scientifically.


----------



## Asd456

Love Actually opening scene


----------



## DeeGeeMacNeill

From _Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_:

Spock (dying of radiation poisoning): Ship...out of danger?
Kirk: YES!
Spock: Don't grieve. Admiral. It is logical. The needs of the many...outweigh...
Kirk (completes the saying): The needs of the few.
Spock: Or the one.


----------



## Bearlin

I guess you wish now you'd fed the rest of me to the dogs, hmm? 

Hannibal Lecter : [perfectly calm] 
*No, Mason... No, I much prefer you the way you are.*


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sily

Christopher Lloyd in movie The Tender Bar, sitting in his comfy chair, farts loudly 3 times then says "I didn't do that."


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ahhh Hector. So many good quotes between him and Achilles in this movie. If only those two had been on the same side. _sighs_


----------



## Worriedfunction

Vincent : Look in the mirror. Paper towels, clean cab. Limo company some day. How much you got saved?
Max : That ain't any of your business.
Vincent : Someday? Someday my dream will come? One night you will wake up and discover it never happened. It's all turned around on you. It never will. Suddenly you are old. Didn't happen, and it never will, because you were never going to do it anyway. You'll push it into memory and then zone out in your barco lounger, being hypnotized by daytime TV for the rest of your life. Don't you talk to me about murder. All it ever took was a down payment on a Lincoln town car. That girl,you can't even call that girl. What the fuck are you still doing driving a cab?

Max : What's with you, man?
Vincent : As in?
Max : As in, if somebody had a gun to your head and said, "You gotta tell me what's going on with this person over here or I'm gonna kill you. What is driving him? What is he thinking?" You know, you couldn't do it, could you? Because they would have to kill your ass because you don't know what anyone else is thinking. I think you're low, my brother. Way low.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But from the way I see it, you can either run from it, or... learn from it." - Rafiki from "The Lion King"

"Every time I come in the kitchen, you in the kitchen. In the goddamn refrigerator. Eatin' up all the food. All the chitlins... All the pigs' feet... All the collard greens... All the hog maws. I wanna eat them chitlins... I like pigs' feet." - Mr. Jones from "Friday"

"I don't want have to fuck you up, Smokey. Playing with my money is like playing with my emotions." - Big Worm from "Friday"

"Clearly, fame isn't everything." - Severus Snape from "Harry Potter and the Philospher's Stone"

"This contempt for money is just another trick of the rich to keep the poor without it." - Michael Corleone from "The Godfather"

"A dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly. It's the honest ones you want to watch out for, because you can never predict when they're going to do something incredibly... stupid." - Jack Sparrow from "Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl"

"Joel: What if you met the right man, who worshipped and adored you? Who'd do anything for you? Who'd be your devoted slave? Then what would you do?

Wednesday: I'd pity him." - Addams Family Values

"The only place different social types can genuinely get along with each other is in heaven." - J.D. from "Heathers"

"Your society nods its head at any horror the American teenager can think to bring upon itself." - J.D. from "Heathers"

"Do you know how hard it is to make it as an indie band these days? There's so many of us. We're all so cute and if it's like if you don't get on Letterman or some retarded soundtrack, you're screwed. Okay?" - Chip Dove on "Jennifer's Body" explaining how cut-throat and superficial the music and entertainment industries are.


----------



## NIHM

"So, Hannah... This is where your story begins. The day they departed. Despite knowing the journey... and where it leads... I embrace it. And I welcome every moment of it." Arrival


----------



## eeo

"Oh well. La-dee-da, la-dee-da, la, la, yeah." - _Annie Hall_


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."

Andy Dufresne 
Shawshank Redemption


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

People don't always tell you what they are thinking. They just see to it that you don't advance in life.

Hannibal Lecter


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

*Everyone Wants a Happy Ending, Right? But It Doesn't Always Roll That Way 
Tony Stark 
*


----------



## impulsenine

“Patience is always rewarded and romance is always round the corner!”


----------



## bibbidi-bobbidi-boo

there are two:


----------



## Ms. Aligned

"I work my whole life, I don't apologize, to take care of my family. And I refused to be a fool dancing on the strings held by all of those big shots. That's my life, I don't apologize for that. But I always thought that when it was your time, that you would be the one to hold the strings." -The Godfather


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"If I may... Um, I'll tell you the problem with the scientific power that you're using here, it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could, and before you even knew what you had, you patented it, and packaged it, and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now"
Doctor Ian Malcolm
Jurassic park


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"You start with something pure, something exciting. Then, come the mistakes, the compromises. We create our own demons"
Tony Stark
Iron man 3


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

I can't shake the feeling, that Earth, inspite of all that's happened, Earth is still my home.

Is it possible to miss a place you've never been? To mourn a time you never lived?

I know you, but we've never met. I'm with you and I don't know your name. I know I'm dreaming, but it feels like more than that. It feels like a memory. How can that be?

I wonder, if I come to you, at night - in dreams, in the day - as memories. Do I haunt your hours the way you haunted mine?

If we have souls, they're made of the love we share. Undimmed by time. Unbound by death.

I'm not him. I know I'm not. But I've loved you... for as long as I can remember. I don't know how else to say it.

Dream of us.

- Jack Harper, Oblivion (2013)


----------



## Electra

"You want the truth? You can't handle the truth".
*Big* misunderstanding as feelers base their complete worldwiew on authenticity. Without truth people go crazy. Yeah we get lied to a hell of a lot and then put in mental institutions. Go figure. Lies are said to be the oil of the cognitive machinery but it is also the cause if misunderstandings, conflicts and emotional abuse, it's like peeing in your pants; it warms and relieves you at that acute moment... but later...it smells and get cold...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"You can always die. It's living that takes real courage." - Himura Kenshin


----------



## rowing_passion

“you are what you love not what loves you”
- Charlie Kaufman, Adaptation (2002)


----------



## Shodan

"I have to believe in a world outside my own mind. I have to believe that my actions still have meaning, even if I can't remember them. I have to believe that when my eyes are closed, the world's still there. Do I believe the world's still there? Is it still out there?... Yeah. We all need mirrors to remind ourselves who we are. I'm no different."


----------



## Gamine

“We never lose our demons, we only learn to live above them"


----------



## Dalien

”Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.”


----------



## Gamine

“Sometimes the things you want the most don't happen and what you least expect happens. I don't know - you meet thousands of people and none of them really touch you. And then you meet one person and your life is changed forever.”


----------



## Gamine

“Because You Didn't Come Here To Make The Choice. You've Already Made It. You're Here To Try To Understand WHY You Made It."

“We Can Never See Past The Choices We Don't Understand."

“I Expect Just What I've Always Expected - For You To Make Up Your Own Damn Mind. Believe Me, Or Don't.


----------



## Dalien

“It is not our abilities that
show what we truly
are.. it is our choices.”


----------



## Shodan

"May everything come true. May they believe. And may they laugh at their passions. For what they call passion is not really the energy of the soul, but merely friction between the soul and the outside world. But, above all, may they believe in themselves and become as helpless as children. For softness is great and strength is worthless. When a man is born, he is soft and pliable. When he dies, he is strong and hard. When a tree grows, it is soft and pliable. But when it's dry and hard, it dies. Hardness and strength are death's companions. Flexibility and softness are the embodiment of life. That which has become hard shall not triumph."


----------



## Gamine

Shodan said:


> "May everything come true. May they believe. And may they laugh at their passions. For what they call passion is not really the energy of the soul, but merely friction between the soul and the outside world. But, above all, may they believe in themselves and become as helpless as children. For softness is great and strength is worthless. When a man is born, he is soft and pliable. When he dies, he is strong and hard. When a tree grows, it is soft and pliable. But when it's dry and hard, it dies. Hardness and strength are death's companions. Flexibility and softness are the embodiment of life. That which has become hard shall not triumph."


For a quote that long you should just post the origin… nothing complex about that or much else.


----------



## Gamine

“This is the real world, lady! You can’t just go shooting people on a whim!”

Hell, so many
60 Wedding Crashers Quotes to Make You Laugh Out Loud

Funniest one


----------



## Gamine

It’s very difficult trying to read the situation. And all the while you’re just really wondering are we gonna get hopped up enough to make some bad decisions?” – Jeremy Grey


----------



## Oaktree

"Dependency murders creativity. Creativity plays with the unknown. No strategies exist that can enclose the endless realm of the new. Only trust in yourself can carry you past your fears and the already known." John Malkovich - Velvet Buzzsaw


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"Io fei gibetto de le mei case." I made my own home be my gallows. - Hannibal Lecter


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

"The way I figure, there's really not too much future with a sawed-off runt like you."

Blondie

The Good,The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## iim94484

_I've been quiet my whole life I gotta do something _This is a deep quote for me and there's a lot but stressful to write>_<


----------

